# Lesertest: Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2010)

*Testet und behaltet eine Killer 2100 von Bigfoot Networks!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Bigfoot Networks)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Bigfoot Networks *die Chance   dazu: 5  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, die Gaming-Netzwerkkarte Killer 2100 zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Internet/Netzwerk aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen    Test der Killer 2100 verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in  diesem Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester  eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Online-Spielen und mehrere Netzwerklösungen  zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine  Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein  Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)   registrieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild: Bigfoot Networks)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Internet/Netzwerk haben  und regelmäßig online spielen
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Wichtig:* Um die Bigfoot  Networks Killer 2100 testen zu können, benötigt ihr einen PC mit einem  freien PCI-Express-Steckplatz und ein Betriebssystem, das kompatibel zu  den Treibern der Netzwerkkarte ist (Windows 7 32 & 64 Bit, Windows  Vista 32 & 64 Bit oder Windows XP 32 Bit).

*Die  Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Freitag, dem 30.7., um  18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## ceramicx (23. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit bewerben . Ich hab alles was gefordert wird.
Starken PC (Phenom II 964, Crosshair Formula III, 4 GB XMS3 Corsair, MSI HD 5870) und ne lahmarschige Internetverbindung, zocke aber trotzdem so ziemlich jeden Tag BFBC2 u.a. online. Denke ich komm deswegen ganz gut in Frage, bessere Pings merke ich sofort!


----------



## hamst0r (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo, gibt es bei diesem Lesertest eine Altersbeschränkung oder ein empfohlenes Mindest-Alter?

Andererseits würde ich mich auch gerne zum Lesertest bewerben.
Ich spiele regelmäßig verschiedene Onlinespiele und würde meine jetzigen FPS/Ping-Werte und die der Killer 2100 mit einem eigenen kleinen Tool aufzeichnen und anhand eines Liniendiagramms darstellen.
Fotografieren könnte ich mit der Canon EOS 550D, welche dafür ausreichen sollte.
Da ich noch nicht volljährig bin und zur Schule gehe, habe ich im Moment genügend Zeit um den Leserbericht anzufertigen, bzw. vorzubereiten.
Bisher habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen im Schreiben von Lesertests, aber jeder fängt mal klein an.

Der Lesertest würde mit einem aktuellen System (Quad Core, GTX 260, 4GB Ram) und einer relativ langsamen DSL-Verbindung stattfinden (Durchschnitt 115KB/s).
Außerdem könnte ich die Killer 2100 auch in einem sehr langsamen System (Windows 7 Leistungsindex 1.0) testen, um zu testen wie sich die Karte in einem langsamen System verhält und ob es größere bzw. kleinere Leistungssteigerungen gibt.
Leider bin ich (noch) nicht aktiv bei PCGHX, lese aber regelmäßig Artikel von PCGH und des Öfteren auch Beiträge hier im Forum.
*
Folgende Spiele würde ich testen:*
GTA IV - Episodes from Liberty City
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
San Andreas Multiplayer
(TrackMania)


----------



## Garnorh198 (23. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben. Habe zwar keinen Superrechner, spiele aber regelmässig Herr der Ringe Online und gerade beim PvP kann man gut sehen, ob es durch die Karte eine Verbesserung gibt.


----------



## gOOm-xEON (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für diesen Test bewerben und zur Verfügung stellen.
Mein Rechner gehört zwar nicht zu den Besten, aber ist für das Spielen im Internet
vollkommen ausreichend. Spiele die ich regelmäßig spiele wären Counterstrike Source, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Left 4 Dead 1 und 2, sowie Trackmania Nations.
Außerdem bin ich der deutschen Sprache mächtig und vernünftige Sätze kriege ich auch hin,
daher wird das mit dem Testbericht keine große Schwierigkeit darstellen.
Erfahrungen in Sachen Internet/Netzwerk besitze ich, sowie die Möglichkeit digitale Bilder zu machen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den Auserwählten gehören würde.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen  gOOm-xEON aka Jan


----------



## Jägermeister (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.
Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Duo 6750
Asus 8800 GT
Gigabyte P35-DS3

Ein paar Bilder machen und ein wenig Text schreiben bekomme ich auch hin. Einige Onlinespiele vorhanden, die über eine SDSL Leitung von mir gespielt werden


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100. Es reizte mich schon immer eine solch umstrittene Gaming-Netzwerkkarte zu testen und das Ergebnis leserlich und informativ in einen Lesertest zu verpacken. Vielleicht ist ja das Glück mit mir und ihr pickt mich aus diesem Haufen aus qualifizierten Bewerbern.
Getestet werden können zahlreiche Onlinespiele wie Counter-Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 1 + 2, CoD: MW, CoD: WaW, etc.
Ebenso werde ich Programme zur Analyse des Ping bzw. der Netzwerkkarte drüber laufen lassen.
  Bilder werden mit einer Canon Powershoot G9 aufgenommen. Werde mich aber auch nach der Canon EOS 7D von einem Kollegen informieren.


Der Inhalt des Lesertestes wird so aussehen:


Einführung
 Technische Daten (inkl. Verpackung/Lieferumfang)
 Testaufbau
Praxis
Installation
Software
Leistungen (Ping&Framerate)
 
Fazit
 
Mein System:

AMD Phenom X4 955 @ 3,6GHz
 Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi-AP
 Sapphire HD4870 512MB
 Mushkin 2x2GB 800MHz
 Intel X25-M G2 80GB
 Samsung F3 1TB
 Seagate Barracuda 500GB
 be Quiet! BQT P6 Pro-530W
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
 
Zum Schluss wünsche ich allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennis


----------



## TheNeo (23. Juli 2010)

hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.

ich zocke viele Ego-Shooter Online aber auch andere Games wie Nascar oder NfS-Serie da mein Ping bei sehr hohen 60~80 ms liegt würde ich die Karte gern mal unter die Lupe nehmen.

Hier mein System:
Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 3 Ghz
GeForce 260 GTX 896 MB
4 GB DDR2
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
Gigabyte E38-DS4

DSL 3000 Ping 60~80 ms

Betriebssyteme: Windows 7 64bit, Windows XP


----------



## einblumentopf (23. Juli 2010)

Na dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal. Diese Karten interessieren mich schon seit langem, man ließt aber leider überall nur widersprüchliches darüber. Von daher würde ich die Möglichkeit begrüßen mir selbst mal ein Bild davon machen zu können. Ich habe die nächsten 2,5 Monate Semesterferien und damit gut Zeit zum Testen. Spiele des öfteren BF2, BF2142, Runes of Magic, UT3, Trackmania und beabsichtige auch den Kauf von Starcraft 2. Fotos sollten kein Problem sein und nach einer 30 Seitigen anerkannten Praktikumsarbeit sollten ein paar Zeilen auch kein Problem mehr darstellen. Meine DSL Leistung über die Ferien beschränkt sich auf DSL 1000 von Voadfone und dürfte damit auch prädestiniert für diesen Test sein - leider . Meine Hardware sieht man in der Signatur, nur das ich über die Ferien leider nur einen Monitor mit max 1600x1200 bieten kann und 7.1 leider auch ausfällt. Zumindest letzteres sollte aber für den Test eher weniger ausschlaggebend sein...

Edit: Falls die Auflösung nicht ausreichen sollte, fällt mir gerade ein, das es zur Not noch einen Full-HD TV gibt an dem ich testen könnte.


----------



## Derber-Shit (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion der PCGH,

hiermit möchte mich auch für den Lesertest für die Killer 2100 von Bigfootnetworks bewerben. Ich halte von diesen NICs sehr viel und sie hatten mir in meiner Vergangenheit auch schon viel gebracht (besitze eine Killer M1)

Mein System: 
AMD Phenom 2 X4 "960"
DFI Lanparty DK 790FX-M2RSH
8GB DDR2 
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi XtremeMusic
HD5870
Windows 7 Professional 64 bit
DSL 3000
Killer M1, die ich auf der GC 08 gewonnen hatte (super zum Vergleich)

Ich spiele WoW, zahlreiche Shooter (CoD MW2, TeamFortress 2, Left 4 Dead, etc.)  und Rennspiele (DiRT 1,2, etc.).

Da ich in einem Foren-RPG tätig bin, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich fähig bin, einen leserlichen und inhaltlich guten Lesertest abzugeben. 
Erfahrung im/mit Internet und Netzwerken sind vorhanden und gute Bilder knipsen dürfte, wenn ich mir Mühe gebe, auch keine allzu große Herausforderung darstellen.

Auf einen guten Wettbewerb und schöne Tests:

Derber-Shit


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerde ich mich für den Lesertest !

Habe unter anderem recht viel Erfahrung in Sachen Netztwerk und Internet, wobei mein Bereich eher Overclocking etc ist. Habe auch die Möglichkeit ordentlich zu testen. Sprich einigermaßen gute Kamera und ordentliches Testsystem:
Phenom2 X4 965
MSI 790FX GD70
6GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 (1333-7-7-7-21)
Asus HD5850
500GB WD Caviar Black
be quiet! Straight Power 700W
Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

Natürlich wird ordentlich und sehr vorsichtig mit dem Testgerät umgegangen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
-Masterchief- (Marvin)

*PS: Habe früher 2 Jahre Counter Strike Source gespielt 
ESL und EAS also sehr professionel leider spiele ich jetzt nicht mehr soo viel Online.
*


----------



## P10unkaputtbar (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich habe ein recht ordentlichen Rechner, der leider an einer schwachen Netzwerklösung kränkelt.

Board:  Asus M4A89GTD Pro
CPU:    AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965
Grafik: Sapphire 5850
Internet: 2k von der Telekom

Laut Ihrem Artikel in einer der letzten Ausgabe leidet dieses Board unter einem langsamen Netzwerkadapter, dieses kann ich leider bestätigen.

Ich spiele jeden Tag online, meistens ist es Trackmania Nations Forever.
Sonntags findet ein sogenanntes RoC - Race of Champions statt, bei dem ich immer wieder sehr stark spüre das mein Netzwerk doch recht lahm ist.

Da ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung zu diesem Problem bin, möchte ich diese Möglichkeit gerne nutzen und mich hiermit bewerben.


----------



## painbot (23. Juli 2010)

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben!
Alle geforderten Bedingungen können meinerseits erfüllt werden.
Ich verfüge über einen Midrange-PC (C2D @ 3,34GHz, 4GB, Ati HD 5770, Realtek RTL8110SC 10/100/1000 OnBoard-Lan sowie diverse PCI Netzwerkkarten, freie PCIe x1 & x4 Steckplätze, Windows 7 x64) und spiele regelmäßig (u.a. CoD MW2, FEAR Combat) über meine 6mbit Kabel Deutschland Leitung die direkt am Modem hängt.
Neben meiner Digitalkamera möchte ich umfassende PC-Kenntnisse als persönliche Grundausstattung bezeichnen 
Ich würde mich freuen zu den 5 Auserwählten erkoren zu werden.
Einen ausführlichen Testbericht abzuliefern ist für mich dann selbstverständlich!

MfG
Daniel aka painbot


----------



## Th3 GhOst (23. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100.

Ich besitzte ein vernünftiges System mit dem ich regelmäßig verschiedene Games zocke.
Dabei sind Bad Company 2, CS:S, Left 4 Dead 2, MW2, WoW und Alien Swarm.
Ab nächste Woche kommt dann auch noch Starcraft 2 hinzu.

Die Karte wird dann auf einem frisch instaliertem BS (Win 7 64-Bit) getestet.
Eine Canon Eos 450D sorgt für eine gute qualität bei den Fotos.
Ich hoffe das ich euch überzeugen kann und die chance bekomme bei diesem Lesertest mitzumachen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Th3 GhOst


----------



## maxi2290 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich um den Lesertest bewerben.
Aufgrund meiner relativ umfangreichen Erfahrung mit Computern (ich selbst bin Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration im dritten Lehrjahr, und seit langem begeisterter "PC-Freak") bin ich überzeut das ich bestens geeignet bin.

In meiner Freizeit spiele ich die unterschiedlichsten Computerspiele  (von Testdrive Unlimited, über Diablo II LoD bis Counterstike und Left 4  Dead (2)) daher kann ich auch dort überprüfen ob eine Verbesserung  durch die Karte zu erwarten ist.

Hardwaremäßig bin ich gut ausgestattet, da ich die Karte, abgesehen von meinem eigenen Rechner, (siehe Signatur) auch in zwei weiteren bereits laufenden Systemen Testen kann.

(Grob umrissen: 1) Core i7 860 + Intel DP55KG Kingsberg, 4 GB RAM
                      2) Inte Pentium DualCore E2140@2,66 + Gigabyte P35DS3
                          + 4 GB RAM
)

Zudem bin ich es gewohnt ausführliche Dokumentationen zu Test (ob Software oder Hardware) zu schreiben.

Meine Internetanbindung ist von Kabeldeutschland und 32/2Mbit schnell und wird über eine Fritzbox 7270 genutzt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meiner kleinen Bewerbung überzeugen und würde mich freuen die Karte testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Max


----------



## Ahnedos (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte.

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

es würde mich sehr freuen, möglicher Teilnehmer eines Lesertests bei 
PCGamesHardware zu sein, eine Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte von Bigfoot
Networks zu besitzen, und ausgiebig für einen Lesertest zu testen.
Es würde mir sehr viel Spaß bereiten, und ich würde daraus sehr viel
Erfahrung gewinnen.
Natürlich verfüge ich über die erforderliche Kenntnis eine Netzwerk-
karte wie diese zu testen, und anschließend einen ausführlichen
Testbericht über die positiven und negativen Aspekte dieser
Karte zu schreiben. 
Ich denke, in meinem Umfeld würde eine Netzwerkkarte einen 
Idealen Vorteil bringen, da ich leider nur einen DSL 2000 Anschluss 
habe, und auch einen entsprechend alten Router besitze, deshalb 
werde ich sehr gespannt sein, welche interessanten Veränderungen 
sich ergeben.
Natürlich bin ich auch in der Lage, gute digitale Fotos zu machen,
und über eine ordentliche Schreibe verfüge ich auch, wie Sie bereits
sehen können.
Genügend Zeit für diesen Lesertest steht mir auch zur Verfügung,
und ich bin ein aktiver Online Spieler, u.a. in Spielen wie z.B. CS:S
und Battlefield Bad Company 2.

Teilnehmer eines solchen Lesertests zu sein, würde mich sehr freuen,
und ich würde gerne weiterhin an solchen Lesertests teilnehmen
dürfen.

Meine Hardware kann man aus meinem Sysprofile entnehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ahnedos


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Juli 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team*

ich möchte mich ihr mit auch um eine der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 bewerben. 

Fix ein paar Daten zu meiner Person. Meine alter ist junge 19 (Bald 20), ich wohne in Sachsen in einer Kleinen Stadt mit Guten Internet Zugang. Bin an und für sich jeden Tag im Internet unterwegs und spiele auch Leidenschaftlich gern Online spiele aber dazu später mehr.

*Wie ich denn Testbericht auf bauen würde.  *

Ich würde mit eine Einleitung begingen wo die weiten Punkte auf gelistet  sind. Die da wären: Technische Daten, UnBoxing(Mit Video), Impressionen(mit Bildern und eine Video), Testsystem (Hard/Software), In Betriebsname , Benchmarks, Danksagung, Quellen und eine Fazit !

Bei denn Benchmarks (bei denn Spielen) würde ich auch eine Vergleich zwischen einer Oceten CPU und dazu noch eine Vergleich der mit und Ohne Networks Killer 2100 läuft.

*Kommen wir aber zu denn Test spielen das wäre bei mir:*


Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
Team Fortress 2
Counter-Strike Source
Half-Life 2 Deathmatch
Day of Defeat Source
America's Army 3


*Als Testsystem kämme zum Einsatz:*


Intel E8500[E0] @ 4.0GHz
Asus P5Q-E
2x2GB Corsair XMS2 @ 1066 [5-5-5-15-2T]
GainWard HD 4850GS [750/2200MHz @ 512MB/10.6/7 Treiber]
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Telekom 6000er Leitung ohne FastPast (mit vollen zugriff)
SpeedPort W700V (Per Lan verbunden)

Ich würde in denn Spielen die FPS/Ping Werte vergleichen und es als Hübsche Übersicht gestalten !

Ich wünsche jeden Glück beim Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Taigao (23. Juli 2010)

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad 6600@3,4GHz
Xpertview ATI HD4850/Kühler Umbau auf Skyth Musashi@690/1090
Asus P5K Pro
8 GB Corsair DDR2 800
Kamera besitze ich nun eine Digitale Spiegelreflex , schreibe sollte sich auch verbessert haben 
Was mich ansonsten für diesen Test besonders prädestiniert, ich Spiele seit über 10 Jahren so gut wie nur Online Spiele. Momentan World of Warcraft wo ich eine Raid Gilde Leite und so die Karte unter härtesten Belastungen Testen kann ( Hier die URL der von mir erstellten WOW Seite : www.wow-paradigma.de) . Ansonsten Steht mir noch ein aktiver Warhammer Account zur Verfügung in dem ich im RVR auch die Karte bei Massenschlachten ( 100-100 Spieler)Testen könnte. 
Dsl Leitung besitze ich eine 16000 er 
Ansonsten nutze ich auch noch Aktiv Teamspeak 3  was ja auch nochmal die Karte belastet.
Da ich viel wert auf eine gute Latenz lege, wäre es besonders interessant die Karte mal in einem 25 er Raid zu Testen
Ich hoffe ich habe ein Chance zu Beweisen das ich einen Guten Test abliefern kann.
PS : Ich kann die Karte auch noch mit 2 verschiedenen Kabel Routern Testen.
LG Taigao


----------



## rable' (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-X-Team,

aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrungen mit online Games, speziell Ego-Shooter wie CS 1.6, CS:S, Call of Duty MW, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Team Fortress 2 und Call of Duty MW2 fühle ich mich dazu berufen eine solche für Gamer ausgelegte Netzwerkkarte zu testen.

Denn schonlange brennt in mir die Frage, ob es wirklich möglich ist, anhand von einer Netzwerkkarte das Spielgefühl zu beeinflussen. Besonders bei den von mir genannten Onlineshooter wird von den Spieler ein hervorragendes Spielgefühl vorausgesetzt um überhaupt erfolgreich am Spiel teilzunehmen. 

Durch meine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Bandbreiten wie ISDN, DSL Light, DSL 1000, DSL 6000 und DSL 16000 lassen sich von meiner Seite auf bestimmte online "Erfahrungen" zurück greifen.
Zur Verfügung stehen mir eine DSL 1000 Leitung in Berlin (PLZ 126xx) und DSL 16000 auf dem Dorf im Umland (162xx) von Berlin, wo ein Test mit meinem Computer möglich ist.
Telecom Anschluss DSL 16000 
Vodafone Anschluss DSL 1000

In meinen Test's würde ich auf folgende Hardware zurück greifen: 
Intel E7300@3.4GHz
Asus P5Q Deluxe
Corsair DOMINATOR 4GB 1066 @ 1023
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Gainward 9600GT GS 512MB
Windows 7 Ultimate

Die Grafikkarte mag ein wenig schwach erscheinen, aber meiner Auffassung nach repräsentiert es die evlt. hinzukommende Leistung der BIGFOOT Killer 2100. 
Entscheident für mich bei Online-Shooter ist allein die Performace und die Leistung des Netzwerkadapters bzw. CPU. 
Ein gewisse Grundperformance setzte ich natürlich voraus.

Besonderes Wert lege ich auch auf den Vergleich von der BIGFOOT Killer 2100 zu meinem recht starken Onbord Chipsatz von Marvell.

Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich freuen, aber ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern genau soviel Erfolg bei diesem Lesertest.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael aka. rable'


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag,
dies hier ist jetzt der 3. Lesertest auf den ich mich bewerbe, dieses mal Hoffentlich erfolgreich.
Also mein Name ist Robert alias "Wa1lock" und ich würde liebend Gerne diese Netztwerkkarte testen, Warum sollt ihr mich nehmen?
Deshlab:
*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
*Na dass bin ich jawohl eindeutig, und das mit Herz und Seele*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns  vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
*Mach ich liebend Gerne, ich habe jetzt sowieso 6 WOchen frei, da kommt es mir sehr gelegen.*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Internet/Netzwerk haben  und regelmäßig  online spielen
*Ebenfalls Ornungsgemäß erfüllt, ich Spiele Battlefield Heroes, Starcraft 2* *(kommt bald), Warcraft 3 (der Klassiker), World of Padman, Test Drive Unlimited, Trackmania und WOW.** Also viele der in letzer Zeit aufkommenden Gratis Spiele, außerdem zur exakten Ermittlung des Pings und der Download- sowie Upload-Geschwindikeit, verwende ich Speedtest.net*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
*Habe ich, also hier könnt ihr mir getrost glauben schenken. (Es wird auf jeden Fall eine Rechtschreibprüfung von Word bekommen)*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
*Kann ich, denn ich schieße in meiner Frezeit gerne und oft Fotos, dazu steht eine Panasonic FZ 38 mit Stativ zur Verfügung.*
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Alles Klar ^^*
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren   auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*Hat meine vollste Zustimmung *
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht  weiterverkaufen
*Ne die behalte ich sicher *
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*Geht Klar, das schaffe ich auch in 2 Wochen*
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
*Guuuuuuuuuuuut!*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Habe ich eigentlich nich vor*
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*Ok*


*So liebes PCGH-Team, wie ihr seht erfülle ich alle Anforderungen, hier noch ein Paar Details.
Die FPS-Raten werden mit Fraps ermittelt und in Diagramme eingefügt, das System zum testen sieht folgender Maßen aus: Phenom 2 955 BE@3.8GHz , 4 GiB Ram, HD 5850, Win7 Ultimate X64 ... Verglichen wird sie mit einer Onboardkarte, die auf dem Asus ... sitzt (Genaueres im Test)
Der ganze Test bekommt etwa diese Gliederung:
1.0 Einleitung
1.1 Die Verpackung (Wie Aufschlussreich, Versprechen, Wertigkeit...)
1.2 Erster Kontakt (Welchen Eindruck macht die Karte, also Design, Verarbeitung...)
1.3 Genauerer Blick (Maße, Einbau...)
2.0 Surfgeschwindigkeit (Wie schnell öffnen sich Seiten, Downloads...)
2.1 Spielegeschwindikeit (Lagg, FPS...)
3.0 Impressionen

Also, dass ist noch nicht der Finale Aufbau aber schon mal ein grober Überblick. Das Alles wird natürlich in einem Fließtext mit Diagrammen und Bildern zusammen geführt.* *
Ich würde mich sehr freuen und geehrt fühlen, wenn ich diese Karte testen darf.
Mfg Robert*


----------



## Wincenty (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

da Sie uns, den Lesern, wieder DIE Chance gegeben  an einem Lesertest  teilzunehmen, würde ich nur ungern diese Gelegenheit mir entgehen lassen um an diesem Lesertest teilzunhemen.

Meine Testbewertung werde ich so gut es geht klar aufteilen in einer folgenden Form:*Inhaltsverzeichnis**
1.    Vorwort**
2.    Einleitung**
3.    Technische Daten**
4.    Verpackung und Inhalt*Es werden Bilder der Verpackung und des Inhalts dokumentiert und klar aufgelistet.​*5.    Einbau
*Der Einbau der Netzwerkkarte wird bildlich sowie schriftlich dokumentiert.
​*6.    Installation
*Hier würde ich gerne beschreiben wie die Installation und Inbetriebnahme der Bigfoot stattfindet.​*7.    Tests
*Es werden Tests gemacht bei denen es um die Übertragungsraten der Karte ins Internet sowie in einem Lokalem Netz. Dazu steht mir einmal ein Internetanbindung von 5MB/s zur Verfügung (Flaschenhals - aber ich kenne jemandem mit 16MB/s Anbindung, bei dem ich ebenfalls einen Test durchführen würde) und ein LAN-Netzwerk mittels einem TP-LINK TL-SG1008D sowei zum Vergleich bei demselben Freund einem anderem TP-Link Switch.​*8.   Schlussfolgerung
9.   Quellen
10. Anhang
*​Die Netzwerkkarte würde sich in mehreren Systemen Beweisen müssen:
1. Meinem eigenem:
Gigabyte GA-MA-790FXT-UD5P
AMD PHENOM II x4 955BE @ 31616MHz
Powercolor HD4890
2x 2 GB RAM G.Skill DDR3-1333
WD5000AAJS 500 GB + Samsung SpinPoint F2 EcoGreen HD154UI 1,5 TB
onboard-Sound
Windows 7 64x Pro
2. Meines Freundes
(aufgrund seiner Erreichbarkeit wird die Hardware später genauer erwähnt hat aber einen i5 auf 1156 Sockel und eine 9800GTX+)
vlt. 3. System mit alten Hardwarekomponenten, die im Speicher sich langweilen:
E2200
ASRock Penryn 1600SLI-110dB
ATI 1550
2x 1GB RAM von Crucial (800 DDR2)
Samsung 250GB

Spiele die ich zu Testzwecken "missbrauchen" könnte:
CS:S
DoD:S
Battlefield 2 & Bad Comapy 2
Far Cry 2
Crysis
Test Drive Unlimted
Dirt 2
GTA4
Grid
Track Mania United Forever
(Assassin's Creed 2)
Anno 1701 & 1404
Call of Juarez Bound in Blood
Frontlines Fuel of War
Battleforge

  Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit den  Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden bin.

Ob ich nun aber alle Voraussetzungen erfülle um an diesem Test teilnehmen zu dürfen ist der PCGH-Redaktion überlassen.

Es wäre mir eine Freude die Netzwerkkarte für das PCGH-Team UND für die Leser zu testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Geralt z Rivii  (Wincenty)


----------



## sNook (23. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen Stephan, Admin der Herzen  und natürlich das ganze restliche PCGH-X Team,

mit dieser Bewerbung hier möchte ich mich nun auch endlich mal an einem eurer Usertest beteiligen. Da mir leider anderweitige Test-PC's fehlen um Grafikkarten usw. zu testen, habe ich gedacht, "bei dieser sehr interessanten LAN-Karte bewirbste dich mal".

*Vorwort:*
Die Killer Netzwerkkarten interessieren mich auch schon seit der ersten Version, der Killer NIC, deren Nachfolgerin, die Killer NIC K1, die ihr ja 2007 schon im Testlabor hattet.

Im Internet liest man ja zuhauf geflame von Leuten die einem "0%" Verbesserung predigen, obwohl sie die Karten noch nie in der Hand hatten. Ich bin da gespaltener Meinung. Einerseits könnte es gut sein, dass die Karte ihren Sinn gut ausfüllt, andererseits kann es auch sein, dass die Karte doch eher "nur" eine Netzwerkkarte ist, ohne Verbesserungen.

Doch die *Killer 2100* interessiert mich daher besonders. Nach mehreren (abgewandelten) Versionen denke ich, das die Herren von Bigfoot die Karte doch weiterentwickelt haben und somit doch deutlichere bzw. aufjedenfall positive Ergebnisse ausfallen sollten.

*Vorraussetzungen:*

Die Karte würde ich in meinem aktuellen System testen, dies beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:
- EVGA SLI LE X58 (besonders spannend wird hier der Vergleich zur Karte)
- Intel Core i7 920
- 9 Gig Corsair Dominator
- XFX HD5770 XXX
- SuperTalent Ultradrive mit 32Gig und eine Samsung HM500 für Games, etc.
- Silversteone Strider 700W
- (leider) eine lahme Internetleitung, DSL-Verbindung mit 386 kbit/s - doch perfekt für den Test !
- Windows 7 mit 64bit

dazu sind in meinem Tagebuch noch weitere Info's und Bilder zu sehen.

Fotografieren würde ich natürlich mit meiner Canon EOS450D und meinem immer treuen Stativ. Das ich doch einigermassen geschickt in Sachen Produktfotografie bin, zeigen hoffentlich meine Bilder, die ich angehängt habe. Ansonsten wiederum ein verweis auf mein Tagebuch.

Nun zum wohl noch wichtigerem Teil, den Games, die ich durchaus ausprobieren werde.
- CounterStrike 1.6
- CounterStrike Source
- Team Fortress 2
- Day of Defeat
- Trackmania Nations Forever 
- Warsow (dort kommt es ja bekannterweise auf den Ping an)

und weitere Games könnte ich auf einer evtl. eingerichteten LAN testen, dies ist aber nicht sicher.

*Schlusswort:*

Selbstverständlich gibt es dann einen schönen Bericht mit einer netten Aufmachung und einer klaren Struktur/Aufbau. Natürlich auch in einem klaren und sicheren Deutsch - keine Frage.
Keine Frage ist auch die Zustimmung zu euren Bedingungen - denen wird natürlich folge geleistet 

Ich hoffe ich habe soweit dann nichts vergessen und den weg für den Einstieg in die Produkttestkarriere geebnet.

Viele Grüße,
sNook


----------



## Sp3cht (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team!

Mit Freude bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 Netzwerkkarte.

Bisher verwendete ich immer ein OnBoard Ethernet Anschluss und deshalb möchte ich unbedingt testen, ob die NW-Card tatsächlich besseren Ping in Onlinespielen bringt und wie sich dieser bemerkbar macht.

Aufgrund meiner Schulischen Ausbildung mit dem Schwerpunkt Netzwerktechnik, sowie des vorhandenen Cisco CCNA 1 & 2 Zertifikats, und der Freude am Testen, Vergleichen, Spielen & Dokumentieren, bin ich davon überzeugt der richtige für diesen Lesertest zu sein.  

Testkandidaten wären unter Anderem:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
CS 1.6
Alien vs. Predator
WoW
SBK: X
Colin Mc Rae: Dirt
Racedriver: GRID
...

Mit hardwarefreundlichen Grüßen

Sp3cht


----------



## Fawkes (23. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, wie viele Personen hier von "gutem Deutsch" sprechen und sich gleichzeitig die größte Mühe geben, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

Einige Beispiele gefällig?



> Natürlich auch in einem klarem und sicherem Deutsch - keine Frage.





> Habe ich, also hier könnt ihr mir getrost glauben schenken. (Es wird auf jeden Fall eine Rechtschreibprüfung von Word bekommen)*fail*





> [...] über die Positiven und Negativen Aspekte [...] und über eine ordentliche Schreibe verfüge ich auch, wie sie bereits
> sehen können.


----------



## BassM (23. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.

Mein System:
Xeon x3350 @ 3,2Ghz
8 GB DDR2 800 Geil
Asus P5E
GTX280
Saitek Cyborg Keyboard
Logitech G500

Win7 64bit Ultimate

Leitung 16Mbit DSL von 1&1

Ich spiele BF2, BC2, Crysis und diverse andere Spiele online.

MFG BassM


----------



## silent@hunter (23. Juli 2010)

hätte mich gerne darum beworben, weil ich eigentlich eher skeptisch solchen karten gegenüber bin...glaube auch nach wie vor nicht das es eine soooo große verbesserung gegenüber einer standart ethernet o.ä. ist...
ABER da meine pci steckplätze komplett besetzt sind 
schade wäre ja eigentlich der beste tester für gewesen,weil ich doch eher skeptisch diese karten sehe


----------



## Blackburn (23. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGH Team!

Ich möchte mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. 

Meine Ausbildung als Netzwerktechniker und IBM Server Admin habe ich sehr genossen, und über das Wissen verfüge ich immer noch. Derzeit arbeite ich bei der Firma UPC Austria in Wien die Breitbandlösungen Bussiness und Endkunden anbietet. Ich habe auch einen Breitband-Kabelanschluss zuhause, mit einem Downstream von 106 MBit/s und einem Upstream von 15 MBit/s.
Ich beobachte diese Netzwerkkarte schon seit längerem und habe auch überlegt mir diese zu beschaffen. Dieser Lesertest kommt also wie gerufen!

Ich verspreche ein volles Engagement und einen ausführlichen Test in zusammenarbeit mit meiner Firma. Meine Digicam sorgt dabei für schöne Bilder.

Da wie ich sehe jeder seine Hardware reinpostet, werde ich das auch tun:

ASUS P6T Deluxe Board mit
6GB DDR3 Tri-Channel RAM von Corsair und einem
Core i7 920 im C0 Stepping der mit einem Takt von 3,7GHz läuft
Der Monitor wird von einer Sparkle GeForce GTX-480 befeuert.
Gespeichert wird alles auf zwei WD Black Caviar 500GB Platten im Raid 0 Verbund.
Strom wird von einem Cooler-Master 850W Netzteil gespendet.

Ich freue mich auf eine positive Antwort!

Grüße aus Wien

Dawid (Blackburn)


----------



## darkfabel (24. Juli 2010)

Würde mich gerne für den Lesertest für die Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 bewerben.
In folgendem System wird sie zum Einsatz kommen.

ASUS M3N72-D
AMD Phenom II 940 BE
1200 W Be quiet Netzteil
GTX 295

Da ich auch sehr viele Onlinegames zocke wo es auf den ping ankommt würde ich mich freuen mal diese Karte testen zu dürfen. Sie wird bei folgenden Games zum einsatz kommen:

Call of Duty modern warfare 2
Call of Duty modern warfare
LFD 2
GTA IV
Counter-Strike Source 
Crysis Wars

MFG
Michael A.


----------



## STSLeon (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich bewerbe mich auch für den Lesertest der Killer 2100. Mitglied bei PCGHE bin ich auch seit längerem und einen ordentlichen Test verfassen und dokumentieren fällt mir auch nicht so schwer. Ich spiele zwar keine MMOs, aber dafür regelmäßig Shooter und Strategie online. Dazu kommt häufig eine Skype -oder TS Verbindung.  

Mein System ist folgendes:

AMD Phenom II X4 920
NVidia GTX 260
Gigabyte 790GX-DS4H
4 Gig DDR II 800 Arbeitsspeicher (A-Data)

Fotos werden mit einer Nikon D90 erstellt. 

Grüße

STSLeon


----------



## Plinius (24. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen an diesem Lesertest teilzunehmen, da ich teils sehr kontroversielles über die Bigfoot Produkte und eben auch über die Killer 2100 gelesen habe.

In meinem Test würde ich mich insbesondere auf das subjektive Spielerlebnis konzentrieren - denn theoretische Benchmarks können einem zwar die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Produkts vermitteln, doch nur die Praxis kann einem ein Gefühl für einen tatsächlichen Performancegewinn geben.

Ich würde die Karte in diversen Genres testen.
Im Genre *MMO* würde Herr der Ringe Online herhalten, da das Spiel seit jeher in der Leistung netzwerkseitig einbricht, wenn viele Spieler in der Umgebung sind. Ich werde das Spiel im PvMP (PvP), in Instanzen und im "täglichen Spielbetrieb" testen.

Bei den *FPS* plane ich zwei Testkandidaten. Modern Warfare 2 auf der einen, Bad Company 2 auf der anderen Seite. Es ist nämlich spannend zu sehen ob es hier einen markanten Unterschied gibt zwischen Steam Match Making und Dedicated Servern- nämlich vor allem im Bezug auf den erreichbaren Leistungsgewinn durch die Killer 2100.

Dawn of War 2 wird für mich der Testkandidat im Genre der *RTS* sein. Denn sowohl im Last Stand als auch im herkömmlichen 1v1/2v2 gibt es oft drastische Einbrüche des Pings und der Latenz.

Im Bereich der *Sportspiele* werde ich Dirt 2 testen - denn wie auch bei den Shootern entscheidet jede Millisekunde über Sieg und Niederlage.

Und im Genre der "*Diversen*" würde ich Steams neues Alien Swarm testen.

Das sind die Spiele die ich garantiert testen würde - eventuelle Testkandidaten kommen noch hinzu. (zum Beispiel Starcraft 2)

Ebenfalls testen würde ich die Netzwerkleistung der Karte bei Datenübertragungen im Netzwerk. Ich habe leider keine NAS mit der ich es bevorzugt testen würde, aber ich werde die Datenübertragung testen per PC - Router - PC und PC direkt zu PC. Selbstverständlich sowohl senden als auch empfangen.

Gute Fotos sind selbstverständlich, eine digitale Spiegelreflex liegt bereit.
In meinem Test ist mir, nicht nur wie erwähnt, der subjektive Spieleindruck wichtig, sondern auch ein möglichst objektiver Zugang und eine Auflistung aller Pro und Contras. Eine Kosten/Nutzen Einschätzung inklusive.

Ich bringe journalistische Erfahrung mit ein und von meinem Studium her bin ich es gewöhnt ausführlich und dennoch kurzweilig schreiben zu können.

Ich würde mich freuen die Karte testen zu dürfen!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Juli 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für denn Lesertest.

Ich erfülle alle Anforderungen. Zum Bilder machen, habe ich eine Canon EOS450D.

Mein Rechner ist ein:
AMD X6 1055T @3,5GHz
Asus M4N98TD EVO
2x 2GB Corsair XMS3 1333MHz 
nVidia GeForce GTX 285

Ich Spiele Regelmässig CS:S und BF BC2. 
Da es bei solchen Spielen auch sehr auf die Ping ankommt und ich leider nur einen DSL Light Anschluß besitze, würde ich gerne einen Vergleichstest anstellen, wie sehr sich die Leitung durch die Netzwerkkarte verbessert.


----------



## Iltis (24. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrter PCGH-Mitarbeiter,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Teilnahme am Lesetest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin passionierter Counter-Strike 1.6 Spieler und tue dies seit nun etwa 8 Jahren. Mittlerweile bin ich Nationalspieler des Bundeslandes NRW und habe die vergangen 4 Jahre in der höchsten Amateurklasse (1.Division) in Deutschland gespielt. Ich bin also sehr erfahren und kritisch, was meine Verbindung ins Internet betrifft.
Neben CS 1.6 spiele ich derzeit noch Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 und die Beta des neuen Medal of Honor Titels.

Zu meinem System:
Ich benutze sowohl Windows XP Prof. (32bit) als auch Windows 7 Prof. (64 bit) auf meinem System. Außerdem verfüge ich über zwei Internetleitungen, T-Home 16mbit ADSL 2+ und Unitymedia 32mbit über Kabel.

Hardware:

CPU                  intel core i7 920 4x3ghz noctua nh-u12p se1366
Motherboard      gigabyte ga-ex58-ud5
RAM                 corsair xms3 dominator 6gb 1600mhz ddr3
Grafikkarte        zotac geforce gtx 285
Soundkarte       creative sound blaster x-fi titanium
Festplatte(n)    wd velociraptor 300gb + wd 640gb caviar blue
CD/DVD            lg gh22ns
Monitor            ibm thinkvision 19" crt
Betriebssystem  windows xp prof. 32bit + windows 7 prof. 64bit
Maus               steelseries xai
Mousepad         steelseries qck
Tastatur          microsoft sidewinder x4
Kopfhörer         sennheiser hd 595 + clip mic


Ich würde mich sehr über die Teilnahme an diesem Lesertest freuen.

Liebe Grüße,
Marc


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch beim Lesertest bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle Vorausetzungen.
Ich hatte übrigens noch nie eine Netzwerkkarte ausser OnBoard...
Also, ich werde ausgiebig Crossfire testen!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

die gestellten Anforderungen kann ich bisher soweit erfüllen! Habe Informatikkaufmann gelernt, daher habe ich bisher schonmal ein Pflichtenheft erstellt  

Nun gut, der Rest kommt nach Absprache 
Bei ganzen vier Wochen bleibt ne Menge Zeit zum Testen!?

P.S. Wenn ich Schlauchschellen (Huhu Stephan) schon Geburtshilfeärzten schmackhaft machen kann, klappt es sicher auch mit einem Bigfoot Review....


----------



## katajama (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

würde gerne an diesem Lesertest Teilnehmen.

Kriterien werden erfüllt.

Gute Digicam vorhanden.

Hardware:

1. MSI P55 GD65,  i5 750@3,6 GHz, Corsair H50, HD5870, SSD
2. Asus P5E Deluxe, C2D E4500@ 3,5 Ghz, 9600GT, WD Raptor

Netzwerk:
Fritzbox 7270 + Netgear Gigabit Switch

Spiele regelmäßig Battlefield Bad Company online.

CU
Katajama


----------



## godtake (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGHX Team, 
auch ich möchte meine Bewerbung einreichen. Voraussetzungen in Hardwareform sind vorhanden (MSI GD70, Phenom X6 1090T, Win7 x64, O2 12Mbit DSL). 
Testmöglichkeiten in Form von BF Bad Company und Modern Warfare 2 kann ich ebenfalls anbieten. 
Netzhardware in Form von FritzBox sowie evtl. für einen gesonderten Test mit Devolo PowerLinks sind auch vorrätig. Bilder kann ich mit Hilfe einer Eos 500D zur Verfügung stellen. 

Und zu schreibe und Fotos wage ich meine 2 Tagebücher im Forum anzuführen: Mein Aktuelles: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...kes-kleines-schwarzes-rebuilding-enermax.html und mein im Moment pausiertes: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...sen-sie-hunde-iii-aka-young-men-old-cars.html. 

Mir würde es auf jeden Fall wieder viel Spass bereiten, einen weiteren Test für euch zu schreiben.

Grüße, Godi


----------



## gowengel (25. Juli 2010)

Hi.


Ich möchte mich au gerne für den Test dieser höchst intressanten Karte bewerben. Derzeit wird noch die interne Netzwerkkarte meines Biostar TP45HP benutzt, die wohl für Ping kritische Spiele nicht so wirklich gut herhält.

Die Hardwarevorraussetzungen sind dank einer stark übertakten CPU hoffentlich gegeben. Diese lauten derzeit wiefolgt

e5200 @ 3900Mhz
GTX260 @ OC
Biostar TP45HP
Cougar Power 400
4GBPQ G.Skill @ 1000

Die Karte würde unter CS 1.6 sowie Call of Duty 4 getestet werden.

Die Internetleitung beschränkt sich derzeit auf eine 2000er Leitung, was mit einem Ping von ~53ms @ heise verbunden ist. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Netzwerklösungen wäre höchstintressant! Und würde in meinem Test mit einfliesen.

Die Voraussetzung einer Digitalen Kamera kann ich dank einer Kompakten Superzoom Kamera vorweisen, namentlich die WB550 von Samsung.

Ich freue mich so oder so auf die Tests, es wäre natürlich schön wenn ich auch dazu berechtigt wäre einer dieser Karten zu testen.

Mfg. Engel.


----------



## WallaceXIV (25. Juli 2010)

*Hallo PCGHX-Community, Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,*

ich bin ausgebildeter  Fachinformatiker und studiere Informationstechnik im 5. Semester. Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGH-Print Leser und PCGHX-Member.  Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen und bin Besitzer eines aktuellen PC-Systems, in dem sich die Bigfoot sicher wohl fühlt. Ich spiele gern und viel online und will in Erfahrung bringen, welchen Vorteil mir eine solche Karte bringt.  

Ich werde meinen Bericht wie folgt gliedern:


*Vorwort/Einleitung*
*Details/ Lieferumfang/Ausstattung*
*Praxis/Software/Leistung/Besonderheiten/Vergleich*
*Zusammenfassung/Pro und Contra*
*Fazit/Schlusswort*
Ich würde mich sehr über eine Chance freuen eine Bigfoot Killer 2100 auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

*Hochachtungsvoll WallaceXIV.*


----------



## Singler (25. Juli 2010)

Hi,

auch ich würde mich gerne mit der Karte ein wenig (langfristig) befassen:

Ich bin 37, davon 31 Jahre Gamer (1979 - Weihnachten - Packet unterm Nadelbaum -> Pong! yeah), hab Erfahrung mit Online-Games, kann ein wenig schreiben (Kennt noch jemand meinen iPad-Leserbericht?), und ansehnliche Fotos dürfte für meine Digi-Camera kein Prob sein. 

Infos zu meinem Rechner finden sich im Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (25. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen

Da ich fast täglich über mehrere Stunden Bad Company 2, und ab und an auch mal andere Spiele, im Netz spiele, würde mich diese Netzwerkkarte und ihre Leistung im Vergleich zum Netzwerkanschluß auf der Hauptplatine interessieren.

Meine Hauptsystem, mit welchem ich den Test durchführen würde, besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Hauptplatine: MSI 890FXA-GD70
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II 1090T @ 3,83 GHz (Turbomodus aus)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GiB DDR3-1333 @ 1380 MHz
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD5970
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

Da ich beruflich auch oft Berichte und Meldungen verfassen muß verfüge ich auch über einen vernünftigen Schreibstil. Für Bilder verwende ich eine digitale Kompaktkamera von Samsung (D60).

So, das soll es gewesen sein. Hoffe ich habe dieses Mal Glück und werde ausgewählt.

MfG, Ghostmarine1871


----------



## MaJu1337 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich ziehe meine Bewerbung zurück, da es doch kein Sinn macht, so eine Karte ienzusetzen wenn mein HauptPC das Internet über einen "Server" bekommt, der per WLAN angebunden ist.

Moderation: bitte löschen


----------



## Brechbohne (25. Juli 2010)

Ich würde die *Killer 2100 *sofort wieder an euch zurück schicken, da die Karte garnix bring und reine Geldverschwendung ist.


----------



## Brechbohne (25. Juli 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
> 
> hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100. Es reizte mich schon immer eine solche umstrittene Gaming-Netzwerkkarte zu testen und das Ergebnis leserlich und informativ in einen Lesertest zu verpacken. Vielleicht ist ja das  Glück mit mir und ihr pickt mich aus diesem Haufen aus qualifizierten  Bewerber.
> Getestet werden können zahlreiche Onlinespiele wie Counter-Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 1 + 2, CoD: MW, CoD: WaW, etc.
> ...



was bist den du für´n schleimer...meine güte.


----------



## fertigo (25. Juli 2010)

Werte PCGH

ich bin ein L4D-Spieler (400 Stunden L4D1-Versus auf dem Buckel)


Asus M4N98TD EVO nForce 980a
2x Gainward GTX 460 GLH SLI (x16/x16x)
Thuban-1055T @ Noctua NH-U12P SE2
4x2GB 1333 9-9-9-24 1.3V Geil
Creative X-Fi Titanium, die für die Netzwerkarte Platz machen müsste
Seasonic 750W S12D
Antec Three Hundred mit Noctua Belüftung (3x120,1x140)
Eizo S2231W 22" 1680x1050
Steelseries Xai
Beyerdynamics MMX 300/ Logitech G51
Logitech G15

Internetgeschwindigkeit: Download: 15 Mb/s, Upload: 1 Mb/s


Neben L4D würde ich noch mit Starcraft II Testen. Da Mafia II leider ohne Multiplayer-Modus daherkommen wird, würde ich mit diesem Spiel bloss kurz dediziertes PhysX und SLI benchen (2xGTX460 FTW!), und als kleinen Nebenbericht in den Artikel einfliessen lassen.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen den Testartikel erstellen zu dürfen (obschon, Hand aufs Herz, die Karte wohl aus den Produktionsstätten der Wayne AG stammen dürfte), jedoch nicht so sehr, wie ich mich auf das perforierte Grafikkartenquartett freue ^^


----------



## Benfireman (25. Juli 2010)

Zu dieser späten Stunde treibt man sich wo rum???
Natürlich auf der Homepage von PCGH und liest sich durch die Bewerbunsgsvorlage für die Bigfoot Killer 2010.

Hier meine Bewerbung:

Bin ein ganz frisches Mitglied in diesem Forum aber ein langjähriger Leser 
Ich würde die Karte ganz gerne Testen, da ich ein geplagter DSL 1000 Dorfleitungsnutzer bin und schon alles mögliche probiert habe, meinen Ping in Online Games so gering wie möglich zu halten. Aktuell habe ich einen Dlink Gaming Router im Einsatz um vorneweg schon eine Priorisierung festzulegen welcher PC wieviel Leistung verbraten darf. Die Technik in diesem Gerät nennt sich "Gamefuel" und geht zum Teill ganz gut, aber überzeugt bin ich davon noch nicht. Sobald noch jemand im Haus Webseiten ansurft und chattet, steigt der Ping oft auf unerwünschte Werte. Ein passendes System kann ich meines erachtens nach vorweisen. Eine Digicam der Marke Sony ist für ansehnliche Bilder ebenfalls vorhanden.

Hier ein paar Werte zu mir und meiner Hardware.

*Über mich*
Name: Benni
Alter: 25
Beruf: Fachinformatiker - Sytemintegration

*System*
CPU: Intel Q9550 @ OC 3,8 Ghz + Wakü
MoBo: ASUS P5Q Pro
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair XMS2 @ OC
Graka: XFX 8800 XXX GTS G80 @ OC + Wakü
HDD: 3 x 250 GB Samsung SATA
Sound: X-Fi Elite Pro 
OS: Windows 7 x64 Ultimate


Ich spiele regelmäßig World of Warcraft und benötige in unseren Raids als Raidlead eine stabile Internetverbindung und einen niedrigen Ping. Bei Teamspeak 3 + Online Game + Mitsurfer eine relativ schwierige Aktion, wenn der Anbieter nur DSL 1000 zur verfügung stellt. Weiterhin spiele ich seit langen jahren Counterstrike Source und bin dort mit meinen Stammspielern im Bereich Mid - Highskill unterwegs, was ebenfalls einen guten Ping voraussetzt da es sonst nur noch auf die eigene Reaktionsfähigkeit ankommt. Aktuell ist Battlefield 2 Bad Company auf meinen PC gewandert und ich versuche nun auch hier einen vernünftigen Ping zu erreichen. Durch meine bisherigen Optimierungsversuche habe ich bisher in WoW meinen Ping von ca. 200ms auf 60ms - 80ms können. In Counterstrike Source kommt nun erschwerend das miserable Update von Valve hinzu, habe bisher aber einen guten Ping von 50ms - 60 ms erzielen können. Ich erhoffe mir mit der Technik der Bigfoot Killer 2010 noch ein wenig mehr herauszuholen, vor allem für World of Warcraft. In diversen vergangenen Testberichten habe ich mich über die vorherigen Karten informiert, konnte mich aufgrund des Preises jedoch nicht zu einem Kauf durchringen. Ein Lesertest wäre nun die Ideale Chance kein Geld auszugeben, mich zu überzeugen und andere an meinem Wissen teilhaben zu lassen.

Bis dahin,

Benfireman


----------



## Cartier (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenso zum Lesertest der Karte. Alle vorgaben denk ich erfüllen zu können. 
Ich besitze ein aktuelles System. Ich bin gelernter Anwendungsentwickler und derzeit wegen schwerer Krankheit noch an zuhause gebunden und hätte somit sehr viel Zeit mich intensiv und objektiv damit auseinanderzusetzen. 

MFG Chris


----------



## AMDPOWER4EVER (25. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch um den Test dieser Karte, erfülle alles was gefordert starker PC, gespielt wird jeden Tag online STEAM, BFBC2, COD, u.s.w. und hab eine total schlechte Verbindung obwohl 16000 Leitung und Kabel Verbindung. Wäre schön wenn es klappen würde.

MFG

AMDPOWER

sysProfile: ID: 97120 - AMDPOWER4EVER


----------



## xcebit (25. Juli 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den leser test dieser Karte ,ich bringe alles mit was gefordert ist :

-12 megapixel Kamera 
-verschiedene internetleitungen zu testen wie sich die karte bei ping und fps verhält
 ( 2300,6000,16000)
-min 1 PC system( Intel core 2 duo e8400 OC/n vidia geforce 9800gt 1gb/ abit i-n73v / 4gb ddr2 800 ram)
mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit steht mir bis zum test noch ein anderer PC zur Verfügung ( i7 860 / gtx 470 )
-habe accounts von: CSS, HL2D, Cod MW2, Bfbc2, Aion, GW.

da ich bei mir zu Hause nur die 2300 kb leitung habe ist es für mich sehr wichtig mit welchem ping ich "arbeiten" muss. Außerdem interessiert mich die software der Karte da ich mich davon überzeugen möchte ob diese wirklich so gut ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte überzeugen und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die möglichkeit bekäme diesen test für euch zu schreiben.


----------



## pArAlujAn (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo

würde mich auch gerne für den Test hier aufstellen.

Mein System:
Core i5-750
EVGA P55
GTX 470
usw.

Mein größtes Problem ist meine Internetverbindung. Ich bekomme nur knappes DSL 1000 und spiele sehr viel online, wudurch ich öfters von 
den Servern fliege weil mein Ping zu hoch ist. Mich selbst würde es brennend interessieren ob solch eine Karte besserung bringt. 

Hoffe auf positive Antwort

Gruß

Marc


----------



## lil_D (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der Killer 2100.
Da ich persönlich sehr viel Online spiele hauptsächlich Counter Strike Source und Guild Wars
is bei mir eine stabile Internetverbindung sehr wichtig.

In mein Test würde ich Counter Strike Source ,Counter Strike 1.6, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2, Guild Wars und Loast Chaos einbeziehen.
Des Weiteren werden die Fotos mit einer Canon EOS 400D gemacht.

Mein System:
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
Intel 9550@3,65 Ghz
4 Gb DDR II 800 Arbeitsspeicher
Gtx 260
OS: Windows xp 64it un vista 32bit
Dsl 16000 von Alice


Ich würde mich freuen einer der 5 Lesertester zu sein.

mfg lil_D


----------



## PCTom (25. Juli 2010)

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Killer 2100 
alle Anforderungen können und werden erfüllt werden


----------



## SmileMonster (25. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest der Killer 2100 bewerben.
Zur verfügung stehen mir eine 25000er VDS Leitung mit einem Ping von 40-90 ms. Des weitern eine CPU Intel i920 @4,2 GHz auf einem Gigabyte x58 Extreme. Die Grafikberechnung wird von 2x GTX 260 216 SLI übernommen.
Ich spiele am liebsten Dirt 2, GTA4 und Left for Death Online, aber die meiste Zeit hab ich mit TMU online verbracht. Leider ist mir dass nicht mehr möglich, da ich bei anderen Spielern extreme Lag´s verursache sobald ich On bin.
Darin liegt auch schon mein Hauptanliegen an der 2100er Karte. Ich würde schon gern wieder bei TMU einsteigen, aber ohne anderen Spielern den Spielspaß zu verhageln. 
Durch meinen 2ten Monitor, habe ich auch sämtliche Leistungstechnisch relevanten Daten Just in Time abrufbar. Ich habe schon viel über die Killerkarten gehört, bin aber immer vor einem Kauf zurückgeschreckt, da mir der von Ihnen aufgezeigte Leistungsvorteil zu gering war. Trozdem hab ich großes Interessen daran die Karte gegen mein Onboardlan antreten zu lassen und noch viel größeres ob ich nun wieder die Möglichkeit bekomme TMU zu Zocken. Hochauflösende Fotos sowie Video´s in Standartauflösung sind kein Problem, dank Sony Videocam.
Mein techniches Verständniss soll auch kein Hinderniss sein, man kann zwar speziell beim PC nicht alles wissen, aber bei den Dingen die ich nicht wissen sollte, kann ich auf IT Ingeneure im Freundeskreis zurrückgreifen. Nicht Falsch verstehen, ich finde es nur übertrieben hier rumzuposaunen, dass ich den totalen Überblick über eine so komplexe Materie wie den Pc habe.
Anbieten kann ich ums Kurz zu machen:
-Verpackungsinhalt
-Treiberdetails
-Kompatibelität mit Win 7 x64 bis zu 12BG RAM
-Leistungsmessung der Lanverbindung und restlichen Hardware.
-Unterschiede in der Bildwiederholrate
-Test´s mit aktiven Hintergrundprogrammen und Downloads
-Test in den Games Dirt 1 und 2, Grid, TMU, Left for Death, GTA 4, Bioshock 2, Just Cause 2, alle Overlord Teile, alle ARMA Teile, Testdrive Unlimited u.v.m
-Falls erforderlich auch auf älterer Hardware (Core2Duo+8800GT)
-und was mir beim Erarbeiten des Test noch alles einfällt 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
MfG Smile


----------



## BigBoymann (25. Juli 2010)

Auch hier möchte ich meine kurze Bewerbung abgeben: 

Ich versuche schon längere Zeit eine Killer NIC zu ergattern, da ich überzeugt davon bin, dass diese Karten einen Vorteil bringen. Jedoch sind mir die Preise einfach zu hoch um zu sagen, "ach komm, ich probiers mal aus". 
Natürlich sind viele Interessante Aspekte da, die von Zeitschriften / Internetseiten aufgezeigt werden, die aber vieleicht gar nicht ins Gewicht fallen würden. Deshalb wäre es sehr interessant dies einmal am eigenen PC auszutesten. 

Mein PC ist ein Q9550, mit 8GB RAM und einer OCZ Vertex gebündelt mit einer HD5870. Sollte also für diesen Test mehr als ausreichend sein. 

Also los gehts, onboard gegen Steckkarte!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian


----------



## gtawelt (25. Juli 2010)

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.
Ich bin Schüler auf einem Gymnasium und habe zurzeit Ferien, dadurch auch genügend Zeit und Gelegenheiten die Karte tief unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Verglichen wird die Karte mit der Intel Gigabit CT Desktop.
Als DSL Leitung ist eine 32.000 von Unitymedia und ein UMTS Router vorhanden.

Getestet wird mit Folgenden Systemen:

Gaming-Test:

Q6600, taktet mit 3,8 GhZ
4 GB DDR2 Ram 
Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR*
*Intel Gigabit CT Desktop
GTX460
OS:
Win 7 32Bit, Win 7 64Bit
WinXP 32Bit, WinXP 64Bit

Spiele:

CS:S
COD 6 MW2
Trackmania Nations
Battlefield : Bad Company 2

----------------------------------------------

Zusätzlich wird die Karte im folgenden Rechner auf ihre Linux Tauglichkeit bzw. Serverfunktionen getestet.


AMD 4850e 
Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H
2GB DDR2-1066
Intel Gigabit CT Desktop
OnBoard HD3200 Grafik
2x WD 2TB im Raid0
OS: Ubuntu 10.04 und FreeNas

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Test beginnt mit einer äußerlichen Begutachtung der Karte mitsamt Lieferumfang und OVP.
Die Daten der Karte werden dabei natürlich auch genannt

Danach wird die Karte eingebaut und geprüft ob sie gut sitzt und was sie optisch hermacht bzw. wie sie in das Gesamtbild des Systems passt.

Nun wird die Karte auf jedem OS installiert und auf Treiberkonflikte überprüft.
Nach der Einrichtung wird jedes Spiel getestet um einen Subjektiven Eindruck zu erhalten.

Dann wird jedes Spiel einzeln auf jedem OS für eine bestimmte Zeit gespielt, auf dem Server mit den meisten Spielern, sodass eine großmöglichste Auslastung erzielt wird.
Dabei werden sämtliche werte wie z.B. Ping, Choke oder Loss
aufgezeichnet und in einem übersichtlichem Diagramm festgehalten.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Zuletzt wird die Karte dann im Server getestet, auf ihre Maximale Datenrate im Up und Download, sowie die Performance bei einer hohen Zahl von Zugriffen aus dem Netzwerk.

Das Hauptaugenmerk soll aber auf dem Gaming-Test liegen, da diese Karte eine Gaming-Netzwerkarte sein soll.




Das war meine Bewerbung und die Freude wäre groß, würde ich genommen
werden.


MFG


----------



## swatty (25. Juli 2010)

Ich verfolge die Entwicklung um die Gaming-Netzwerkkarten von Bigfoot schon seit der ersten Generation, der KillerNIC. Die Vorteile hörten sich vielversprechend an, doch aufschlussreiche Tests fehlten und der hohe Preis schreckte ab. Daher hat auch sofort die Lesertest-Bewerbung zur Killer 2100 mein Interesse geweckt. Ich würde zu gern selbst herausfinden, ob die neueste Netzwerkkarte von Bigfoot hält, was sie verspricht.

Ich bewerbe mich daher für den Lesertest der Killer 2100. Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich, das heißt Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Internet/Netzwerken bringe ich mit, ein PCIe-Slot ist frei und die restlichen Bedingungen sind auch kein Problem.

Wie ich mir einen Lesertest zur Killer 2100 vorstelle, könnt Ihr im folgenden sehen, aber auch mein Lesertest zum CM Storm Sniper dürfte einen Eindruck vermitteln.
Als Gliederung schwebt mir folgender Entwurf vor:
*
Vorwort*
Einleitung mit Danksagungen​
*Technik & Features*
Hier gehe ich auf die technischen Besonderheiten der Killer 2100 ein und erörtere die Werbeversprechen, die Bigfoot zur Killer 2100 trifft.​
*Lieferumfang*
In diesem Abschnitt wird die Packung der Killer Nick erstmals geöffnet, und etwaiges Zubehör vorgestellt sowie die Bedienungsanleitung bewertet.​
*Praxis:*
Nach einer Erklärung der Testumgebung und der Vorstellung der Konkurrenten (Onboard- & Dell-Netzwerkkarte, siehe weiter unten) komme ich hier zu dem wichtigsten Teil des Lesertests: den Praxiserfahrungen.
Dieser Teil, insbesondere die Ping- und Frameratentests werden sicherlich durch einige Diagramme begleitet werden, mit denen ich versuchen werde, das Verhalten der Killer 2100 im Alltagsgebrauch möglichst objektiv mit den anderen Netzwerkkarten zu vergleichen. Ergänzt wird dies durch meinen subjektiven Eindruck, also ob die ggf. messbaren Unterschiede Einfluss auf das Spielerlebnis haben.​*Einbau & Installation*
Bevor es mit dem Benchen losgehen kann, muss die Killer 2100 erst einmal den Weg in  das Gehäuse finden und installiert werden. Ist der Einbau einfach und wird er für Anwender ohne Hardwarekenntnisse gut erklärt? Ist die Treiber-Installation einfach und läuft sie reibungslos? – Diese Fragen werden hier geklärt.​
*Software*
An dieser Stelle wird die Software nach Kriterien wie Übersichtlichkeit, Verständlichkeit und Funktionsumfang bewertet.​
*Ping*
Ob sich die Latenz in Spielen auch trotz sehr schnellem Internet durch Priorisierung der Spiele-Pakete verbessern lässt, wird hier sowohl bei geringer als auch bei hoher Netzwerklast überprüft.​
*Framerate*
Eines der großen Versprechen von Bigfoot ist die Verbesserung der Frameraten durch weniger CPU-Last in Onlinespielen. Wie groß dieser Performancegewinn tatsächlich ausfällt, bzw. ob überhaupt ein Unterschied messbar ist finde ich hier heraus.​
*Fazit*
Hier gebe ich einen zusammenfassenden Überblick über die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse, die ich während des Lesertests gewinnen konnte und versuche eine Einschätzung darüber zu geben, für welchen Anwender die Killer 2100 zu empfehlen ist.​
*Bilder*
Abschließend gibt es noch einige Impressionen der Luxus-Netzwerkkarte für Spieler.​

Der Ping- sowie Frameratentest wird mit einer Auswahl dieser Spiele erfolgen:

Battlefield 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Counter-Strike 1.6/Source
Crysis (Wars)
Team Fortress 2
Trackmania Forever
World of Warcraft

Als Testsystem würde diese Konfiguration genutzt werden:

Gigabyte EP35-DS3 Rev. 2.1 
Intel C2D E8400 @3.00Ghz
Asus Radeon HD5870
2x2 GiByte Corsair Dominator DDR2-800 CL4
Scythe Mugen 2
BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Microsoft Windows 7 64Bit Ultimate

Beweisen müsste sich die Killer 2100 in allen Tests neben dem Onboard Netzwerkchip von Realtek (8111B) gegen eine dedizierte Gigabit-Netzwerkkarte von Dell mit Intel-Chipsatz (W1392 mit RC82545GM-Chip).

Bei meiner Internetverbindung handelt es sich um einen 100Mbit/s FTTH-Anschluss (Glasfaser bis in den Keller), der von den örtlichen Stadtwerken betreut wird. Am Genexis Modem ist ein Netgear WNDR3700 Router angeschlossen, mit dem die zu testende Netzwerkkarte direkt via Kabel verbunden wird. Jener Router stellt meiner Meinung nach mit über 400Mbit/s Throughput den idealen Router für einen solchen Test dar, da er die vollen 100Mbit/s an Bandbreite durchlässt und die Killer 2100 nicht ausbremsen sollte.

Durch meinen schnellen Internet-Anschluss und somit ohnehin geringen Latenzen (i.d.R. deutlich <40ms) würde ich meinen Schwerpunkt nicht an dieser Stelle ansetzen, sondern mich mehr auf die Verbesserung der Framerate konzentrieren. Da meine HD5870 im Vergleich zu meinem E8400-Prozessor eindeutig überdimensioniert ist hoffe ich, dass sich jede Entlastung der CPU in einer höheren Framerate bemerkbar macht. Besonders das in letzter Zeit häufig von mir gespielte Bad Company 2 zehrt stark an meinen Prozessor-Ressourcen, sodass ich über jede Verringerung der CPU-Last und somit (hoffentlich) höheren Frameraten erfreut wäre.

Ich bin auf die Ergebnisse der fünf Lesertests gespannt und würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich selbst zu den Testern gehören dürfte.

Grüße,
swatty


----------



## JohnMo-UT (25. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
mit diesem Post möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest der "Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100"
bewerben. Zu aller erst möchte ich erläutern, dass ich künftig in einem erfolgreichen Online-Clan
spielen und die Auswirkungen der Karte sehr gut beurteilen kann, da ich einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit in Online-Spielen verbringen werde.

Bis jetzt bin ich noch skeptisch ob die Leistung einer solchen Karten den Ping in verschiedenen Online-Spielen reduzieren, da ich den Worten verschiedenen User nicht wirklich glauben kann. 
("beste Netzwerkkarte für Online Gamer" ) Mit diesem Test hätte ich also die perfekte Chance mich selber von der Leistung dieser Karten zu überzeugen!

Für Aufnahmen der Karte würde mir eine 7 Megapixel Kamera oder eine möglicher Weise eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Verfügung stehen, die für hochauflösende Bilder sorgen würden. Die Bilder werden natürlich wie es den Regeln entspricht mit genügender Beleuchtung geschoßen und 
in einer Hohlkehle aufgenommen.

Einen fließenden Text zu verfassen sollte für mich kein Problem darstellen, da ich im Moment zwar noch die Schule besuche, doch sehr gerne in meiner Freizeit Texte verfasse.

Die Leistung der Karte selbst würde ich in verschiedenen Online-Spielen und Speed-Tests testen. Ein Einblick sollte die folgende Liste geben:

Americas Army 3
Battleforge
Battlefield 2
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty 6
Counter Strike : Source
Crysis
Crysis Wars
Farcry 2
Half Life 2 Deathmatch
Runes of Magic
Team Fortress 2
Trackmania Nations
World in Conflict

Speed.io
Speedmeter.de
Speedtest.net

Natürlich werde ich die Karte auch an verschiedenen Anbindungen testen, z.B. DSL 16.000, DSL Light oder eine Anbindung über Kabel.

Freuen würde ich mich auf ein positives Feedback, jedoch wünsche ich allen Mitbewerbern ein frohes Wetteifern 

Mfg

JohnMo-UT


----------



## Brother Kador (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Ich möchte mich hiermit um die Möglichkeit bewerben, für Euch einen Lesertest zur "Bigfoot NK 2100" anfertigen zu dürfen.

Die von Euch genannten Kriterien denke ich durchaus erfüllen zu können; und da ich die Früchte der bereits stattgefundenen Lesertests selbst zu genießen weiß, 
wüsste ich zumindest wie "sowas" dann auszusehen hätte! 

Ich bin selbst seit ca. 1999 aktiv im Netz am Zocken , angefangen mit CS (Mod) und Quake 3 - Arena @ 56k Modem... 



Nun möchte ich die Testumgebung etwas erläutern: 

Internet 
Liwest 40Mbit DSL
Router Dlink Dir-100 & Netgear RP614 
(beide konfiguriert und daher recht einfach in einen möglichen Test 
miteingebunden ^^)

------------------------

PC1 

Q9550 @ 3.2Ghz
Asus P5Q-E 
3 GB DDR2 
Zotac GF275 AMP
Surecom EP320X-R (normale PCI - NWK)

Spiele auf PC1 (hier wird nur aufgezählt was auch im Internet regelmäßig gespielt wird, womit diese Spiele durch die damit vorhandenen
Erfahrungswerte ja erst Relevanz für den Test bekommen )

Battlefield 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2 
Dawn of War 2 +Chaos Rising
EfLC 

------------------------

PC2 *

Q9550 @ 3,33 Ghz
Asus P5Q
4 GB DDR2 
Saph. Radeon 5850
Onboard-Lan 

Spiele auf PC2 

Empire Total War
Battlefield 2
Arma 2 
Counterstrike Source
Dawn of War 2 
Dirt 2
GTA 4


------------------------
*
Ich lebe mit meinem Bruder in einer WG und habe daher Zugang zu einer weiteren "Test-Plattform", hier einfach als PC2 bezeichnet ^^ .


Bei Interesse würde ich Euch natürlich, mir ehest möglich, einen Rohentwurf übermitteln ; falls dieser bei der Auswahl hilfreich sein könnte.



mit freundlichen Grüßen


Brother Kador / Waaargh


----------



## leorphee (26. Juli 2010)

Nun hab ich sie mir schon ersteigert.... (für 84,- €)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2010)

Brechbohne schrieb:


> was bist den du für´n schleimer...meine güte.



Nicht nur das, sondern die Leute raffen hier immer wieder nicht das solch eine Bewerbung nichts bringt!


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, sondern die Leute raffen hier immer wieder nicht das solch eine Bewerbung nichts bringt!



Warum soll das nichts bringen?


----------



## Rheinlander73 (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, hier meine Bewerbung:
Ich bin 37 Jahre alt und von Beruf Staatl. gepr. Techniker. Also bin ich sicher in der Lage einen fundierten Bericht zu schreiben. 
Ich habe bereits eine Bigfoot Killer Xeno Pro und war sehr enttäuscht von der Karte. Ich spiele alle Teile von Call of Duty online (und ab Morgen hoffe ich das neue NFS World). Mit der Xeno-Pro konnte ich keinen Vorteil (besserer Ping) feststellen. Zu allem Übel gab es Mirkrorucker beim Spielen. Ich hatte die Karte zurückgeschickt und es wurde eine neue Firmware aufgespielt. Gleiches Problem. Außerdem hat es mich sehr genervt, immer zwischen Game-Mode und "Normal-Mode" hin- und her zu schalten. Ich hoffe die neue Generation der Bigfoot ist besser. 
Mein System: AMD Phenom 2 X4 955BE @3,64 Ghz, Scythe Mugen 2, 790XT UD4P, 8 GB TakeMS DDR3 1333 @ 1660 Mhz Cl9, Zotac Geforce GTX 285 AMP!, SB X-Fi Gamer, G.Skill Falcon, 120 GB SSD + 64 GB WD SSD, Corsair 850W-Netzteil, Antec 900-Gehäuse, LG-BR-Brenner. 
Gruß
Rheinlander


----------



## CCH (26. Juli 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team,

ich bin seit einigen Jahren Print-Leser der PC Games und der PCGH.
Für den Lesertest möchte ich mich bewerben, weil ich einerseits gerne meine ersten Sporen auf diesem Gebiet des Fachjournalismus erwerben möchte, aber auch weil mich, als Online-Gamer an einer lahmen DSL 2000 Leitung (Ping 60-80) die Thematik sehr interessiert. Man liest und hört ja verschiedenes, so mancher "Pro-Gamer" nutzt die Karte, aber von vielen Anderen wird sie auch nur als Netzwerk-Voodoo abgetan. Deshalb würde ich mir gerne selbst ein Bild machen und dieses mit Anderen teilen.
Die Internet- bzw. Netzwerkkenntnisse bringe ich selbstverständlich mit und Online-Spiele sind sowieso eines meiner Hobbys.

Zur Verfügung stehen ein neues und ein älteres Testsysteme.

1. Intel Core i7 930
   Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
   6GB DDR3
   Geforce GTX 480
   Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit

2. AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ (oder wahlweise 3200+)
   Asus A8N-Sli
   2GB DDR
   Geforce 8800GT (oder Geforce 6600GT)
   Windows XP Professional 32 Bit

Ich würde meinen Test nach jetzigem Stand in etwa wie folgt gestalten

1. Einleitung/Lieferumfang
2. Technische Spezifikationen
3. Einbau/Installation
4. Testmethoden
5. Tests (Im Lan- und Internetmodus von hauptsächlich Shootern, sowie im Surfbetrieb und bei Down- und Uploads) FPS und Pingleistung
6. Vergleich (Mit den jeweiligen Onboard-Lösungen und einer PCI-Karte)
7. Fazit

Natürlich alle Punkte mit Bezug auf die passenden Screenshots und Bilder einer Nikon D200.

Die Games mit denen ich testen könnte (ihr dürftet den Schwerpunkt setzen ) sind ein Querschnitt durch die Shooter der letzten 10 Jahre, sowie einige Action Rollenspiele und RTS.
Namentlich:	Battlefield Bad Company 2
		Call of Duty MW1/2, WaW
		Counter Strike Source
		GTA 4 Multiplayer
		Half-Life 2 Deathmatch
		Tactical Ops
		Teamfortress 2
		Unreal Tournament 2004

		Sacred 2 + Addon
		Titan Quest + Addon

		Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 1/2
		Command & Conquer 3


Ich hoffe ich konnte überzeugen.

Falls nicht lasse ich jetzt noch Vitamin B spielen 

Da ich mich erst dieses Jahr bei der PC Games auf einen Praktikumsplatz beworben habe, diesen aber leider doch nicht annehmen konnte, liegen ja vielleicht bei
Stefan Weiß noch meine Probeartikel vor. So könntet ihr euch ein Bild von meinen Schreibqualitäten und meiner Motivation einen guten Test zu schreiben machen.
Also lasst den lieben Stefan mal nach dem Namenskürzel CCH suchen.
Ich schicke euch aber gerne auf Anfrage auch einen dieser Probeartikel.

Mfg, CCH


----------



## TerrorTomato (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

Hiermit Bewerbe Ich mich auch nun um einen Test der Bigdoot Networks Killer 2100. 

*Wieso ich?:*

Nun, auch wenn ich bisher keine Test o.ä. vorweisen konnte, werde ich trotzdem einen hervorragenden test abliefern. Meine Schreibe ist ja auch akzeptabel Im Punkto Internet Besitze ich DSL 16000; Zudem ist mein Wohnsitz keine 100m vom verteiler entfernt, was die Sache auch nochmal interresanter macht. Zurzeit habe ich einen ping von ca. 26-28. Zusätzlich werde ich die Karte noch bei einem Bekannten(DSL 6000, ping von ~100 ) testen, um zu ermitteln wie sehr sich der Ping dort verbessert, zusächlich zu meinem PC.

apropo mein PC;

AMD Phenom II x4 940 @3,6 GHz
4GB RAM
ASUS CROSSHAIR II FORMULA
Nvidia GTX 280...

der PC des Bekannten:

AMD Athlon 64 x2
MSI HD 4890 Cyclone
8GB RAM
ECS 790gx-ma

Zum testen stehen Folgende Spiele auf dem Programm:

Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor
Trackmania Nations Forever
World in Conflict
CS:S
GTA IV

Was wird u.a. im Test vorkommen:
- verpackung/Lieferumfang
- Impressionen der Karte (wird auch mal aufgeschraubt)
- Verarbeitung
- Diverse Tests
- Fazit


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*master_of_disaster


----------



## GameGuy (27. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 bewerben.
Ich bin ein enthusiastischer PC-Gamer und kenne mich technisch schon recht gut aus.
In technischen Details kriege ich Unterstützung von einem Netzwerktechnik-Experten.
Reports zu schreiben macht mir Spass, und mit digitaler Fotografie und Bildbearbeitung bin ich
auch recht fit - also kein Problem!
Ich werde die Netzwerkkarte sowohl auf einem relativ schnellen System testen als auch auf einem etwas langsameren.

Das schnelle System:    AMD Phenom X6 1095T BE
                                      4 GB Ripjaws DDR 3 1866 
                                      GTX 470
                                      Asus Crosshair IV Formula
                                      WD Velocity Raptor 600GB
                                      WD BE 500GB

Das langsamere System: AMD 64 3200+ 
                                        onboard Nvidia Grafikchip
                                         1GB DDR2
                                         WD 160 GB

Der Test würde nach meiner Vorstellung recht ausführlich sein, mit reichlich Bildern und Diagrammen versehen, und auch mit Unboxing-Video etc.

Es macht mir Riesenspass, solche Reviews zu schreiben, und ich würde mich sehr darauf freuen.

Liebe Grüße an das PCGH-Team
Lukas


----------



## butter_milch (29. Juli 2010)

Auch ich möchte dieses schmucke Stück Hardware testen.

Mein System:


 Asus Maximus Formula
 Core 2 Quad Q6700
 2x 2048 MB G.Skill DDR2 (PC2-8000)
 Nvidia GeForce GTX260
 Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music UAA
 Seagate ST3500320NS 500GB
  Der geplante Testablauf:


 Unboxing
 Haptik und Design
 Einbau
 Software
 Latenz- und Pingtests (viele Spiele natürlich)
 Objektive Unterschied
 Subjektive Unterschiede zwischen On-Board-Chip und 120€-Karte
 Fazit
  Fotos wird es natürlich auch in Hülle und Fülle geben. Videos kann ich nicht versprechen 

Ansonsten erkläre ich mich natürlich mit allen Bedingungen einverstanden.


----------



## matthias2304 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo

auch ich möchte mich als PCGH-Lesertester bewerben. Ich spiele selber gerne online und habe die Möglichkeit bei 3 verschiedenen DSL-Leitungen zutesten.
Ich würde pro Leitung einen Tag an Test einplanen.
In dieser Zeit würde ich eine 100, 150 und 300 MB große Datei zu einem Server hochladen und von diesem auch downloaden. 
Spiele wären folgende:

-CS:S
-Left 4 Dead
-Battlefield - Bad Company 2

Ich besitze an Hardware auch ein breites Repertiore.

Ich besitze keine Rechtschreibschwäche, kann die Kommasetzung recht gut und lustig bin ich auch 

Viele Grüße euer Tester in spe

Matze


----------



## Snake7 (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100. Es reizte mich schon immer eine solch umstrittene Gaming-Netzwerkkarte zu testen. 

Getestet werden können zahlreiche Onlinespiele wie Counter-Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2, Left 4 Dead 1 + 2, CoD: MW1+2,  Star Trek Online, ResidentEviel 5, Battlefield 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Crysis Warhead/Wars, Dirt2, Half Life 2 Deathmatch, Killing Floor, Medal of Honor (Wenn Released btw. Momentan die Beta), UT3BE um nur die wichtigsten zu nennen.

Ich werde auch CFOS-Speed zum Testen hervorkramen um zu guggen wie gut sich die Hardwarelösung gegen eine reine Softwarelösung schlägt. 

Getestet werden kann an 2 verschiedenen Systemen.
Der Spiele-PC ist ein _*Core I7*_ mit 285gtx und der Home-Server ist ein Datengrab auf*AMD-Basis* was auch eine recht potente CPU aufweisen kann.
Es ist also kein Problem größere Datenmengen zu verschieben. Limitieren dürfte bei der Konstaltion nur die Netzwerkkarte.
Testen werde ich auch obder Gigabit-Switch die "Leistung" der Karte beeinflusst.

Bilder kan ich mit einer DMC-TZ7 machen.
Die Kamera ist für Detailsaufnahmen bzw. Makro-Aufnahmen geradezu perfekt.

Es würde mich freuen wenn ich mich von der Leistung der Netzwerkkarte überzeugen darf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Snake7


----------



## Dolomedes (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Tests der Eth. Karte.
Habe das Technische Know how aber selbst viel zu viel Arbeit ^_^
Man liest hin und wieder von diesen Karten, deswegen wären n paar Hand´son Test von "nicht Rollenspielern" mal interessant.
Also Haut rein Jungs !


----------



## kimbojo (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,
bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Netzwerkkarten Test.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich online im Multiplayer (CoD MW2, HAWX, FEAR) und deshalb würde es mich schon interessieren wie groß der Unterschied von normalem WLAN bzw. Kabel zu der Karte ist.
Von einer guten Kamera über einen leistungssstarken PC bis hin zur guten Internetanbindung ist bei mir eigentlich alles vorhanden.

Viele Grüße
Kim


----------



## GokuSS4 (29. Juli 2010)

Würde sie ja gern testen, aber die Karte wird mich sowieso nicht überzeugen


----------



## s1n88 (29. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Testkandidat für einen Lesertest einer Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100.
Mein 4 Jahre alter Computer nicht zwar nicht mehr der neuste, kann aber mit aktuellen Games noch mithalten.
Ich wünsche allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück und mir natürlich auch


----------



## mdkder3 (29. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Mein System:
Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz 
8 GB DDR2 1066 OCZ Platinum 
  Asus P5N-T Deluxe
(Board und CPU Wassergekühlt, Grakas folgen noch)
2x 9800GTX (zurzeit, eigentlich 3)
Logitech G9
Logitech G15 refresh
Logitech G25


Win7 64bit Ultimate

Leitung 50Mbit DSL von 1&1

Ich spiele BF2, Crysis und auch Rennspiele wie GTR2 und EVO oder RaceDriver Grid, Dirt usw. online.

Da ich ein Leidenschaftlich online Rennfahrer bin, hasse ich es wenn die onboard Lankarten alles versauen wegen dem hohen Pings. 
Da wäre so eine Karte doch echt mal ein Vergleich wert, da ich mit so einer Karte schon länger liebäugle.

Paar Bilder hab ich natürlich auch leider nicht hier aber online.
Alben von mdkder3: Mein HIGHEND-PC Projekt

Achso zur Kamera, ich habe eine Digital SR-Kamera. 


MFG Mdkder3


----------



## miagi.pl (29. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich bewerben, habe gerade genug zeit für einen test.
Ich hab einen High-End-Pc (siehe Sig) und ein gutes Internet.

Ich hab aufgrudn von jahrelangem CS 1.5, CS 1.6 und Cod4 spielens ein gutes Gespür für lags, choke und lose. 
Ich bin mit meinem Internet zufrieden, das bedeutet ich habe einen guten Ping im vergleich zu anderen Spielern, auch bei Lags hält sich mein Internet eher zurück.

Ich bin ein Skeptiker was diese Supernetzwerkkarten angeht, und würde gerne ausgiebig testen in wie weit so eine Karte bei gutem Inet einem feinfühligen Spieler die Performance des Inets steigern kann.


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juli 2010)

silent@hunter schrieb:


> hätte mich gerne darum beworben, weil ich eigentlich eher skeptisch solchen karten gegenüber bin...glaube auch nach wie vor nicht das es eine soooo große verbesserung gegenüber einer standart ethernet o.ä. ist...
> ABER da meine pci steckplätze komplett besetzt sind
> schade wäre ja eigentlich der beste tester für gewesen,weil ich doch eher skeptisch diese karten sehe


Bei mir genau so. Soll ich jetzt anstadt 5800KB - 5950 haben oder was ??!


----------



## Sushimann (29. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion der PCGH,

hiermit möchte mich auch für den Lesertest für die Killer 2100 von Bigfootnetworks bewerben.

Mein System:

Q6600@2.8Ghz-3.2Ghz
Asus Gtx260
Asus P5Q Pro (P45)
4GB DDR2 OCZ Reaper 1066@1050-1180
Devolo High Speed Ethernet für Internet über Stromnetz mit bis zu 85 mbit/s
Fritz Wlan stick
Gigabit lan Kabel
Connection DSL 16000(effektiv so ca. 14000) mit 16er Ping
10 Megapixel Panasonic Lumix Kamera

Spiele: 
Fear2 - Project Origin
Counterstrike 1.6 (ESL)
Left 4 DEAD (Auf Wunsch ESL)
Call of Duty 4 (Auf Wunsch ESl)
Trackmania
Warcraft 3
Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl
World in Conflict
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Crysis Wars

Auf Wunsch kann auch eine Vergleich von Lan Spielen(mit 10 Leuten indem ich den server mit der Karte stelle) und Internet Spielen angestellt werden

Zum Test selber will ich sagen, dass mich solche Karten sehr interessieren weil ich eher nicht an einen großen Vorteil dadurch glauben kann. Da die meisten Tests die Frage aber offen lassen ob Ping Vorteile und damit Spielvorteile nach dem Einbau einer solchen Karte entstehen würde ich mich für die Community natürlich opfern . Zusätzlich habe ich  ab Übermorgen auch Ferien, in in denen ich  nur ein bisschen was für meine Facharbeit machen muss(für die auch einiges an Daten heruntergeladen werden muss). Daraus ergibt sich der Fakt das ich einiges an Zeit für den Test aufbringen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

                                   Alexander Orth


----------



## BlackDragon26 (29. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Test der Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 Bewerben.

Ich spiele viel online bin GM auf einem Privaten WoW server und alleine von daher schon 5-8  stunden Online.
Desweiteren Spiele ich CoD 1-6 online und diverse andere Spiele.

Mein system endnehmen sie bitte der signatur. Dort stehen sämmtliche angaben zu meinem rechner und der Internet Anbindung.


----------



## mapLayer (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch um eine Karte 
Da ich in vielen Spielen anfangs Lags aufgrund des Internets habe, würde mich intressieren, ob eine solche Karte es schafft die Verbindung ordentlich zu erhalten.
Auch könnte ich es mit W-Lan vergleichen.

Da die Karte ja auch den Prozessor entlasten sollte, würde sich auch herausstellen was es bei den FPS in diversen Spielen bringt. 
mfG


----------



## sanolis (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um einen Leser-Test für die Killer 2100.
System: Core-i7 920, Gigabyte X58 UD4P, Crucial Real SSD, GTX 480 Amp!, usw.
Was mir noch fehlt ist die angeblich beste Netzwerkkarte. 
Ich spiele online vor allem Call of Duty 6.

M.f.G. sanolis


----------



## doNmartinez (29. Juli 2010)

Hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich bin professioneller Counter-Strike Source Spieler und könnte somit die Karte in ihrem Haupteinsatzgebiet auf Herz und Nieren testen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
doNmartinez.


----------



## Icke&Er (29. Juli 2010)

Liebes PCGHX-Team.

Hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für die Bigfoot Networks Killer 2100 bewerben. Mich würde sehr stark interesiern, ob die Karte wirklich einen stabieleren Ping bringt und speziell Online-Gaming verbessert. Als Vergleich würde ich den Standartanschluss meines Asus Crosshair II Formula verwenden.
Ich spiele regelmäßig BFBC2, COD 6, etc. und mit einer VDSL 25 Leitung wäre auch ein Downloadtest kein Problem.

So stelle ich mit meine Gliederung vor, welche interaktiv sein wird.

*1. Inhalt / Einleitung*
---> Was ist eine Networkkarte?
---> Wozu brauche ich sie?
---> Infos über Bigfoot

*2. Verzeichnis* (inkl. Danksagung)

*3. Lieferumfang & Verpackung*
---> Erste Impressionen
---> Zubehör
---> Auffälliges 

*4. Einbau & Instalation*
---> Einbau
---> Treiber-Instalation
---> Einrichtung
---> Gegebenfalls Softwareeinstellungen

*5. Messwerte*
---> Herstellerangaben
---> Messverfahren
---> Messauswertungen
---> Grafische Visualisierung

*6. Fazit*
---> Abschließende Worte
---> Wertung


Ich hoffe diese Aufbauidee kann euch überzeugen und ihr gebt mir die Möglichkeit die Karte zu testen. 

PS: Andere Beiträge meinerseits kann meiner Signatur entnommen werden

MFG


----------



## Nighty101 (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich zum Lesertest bewerben. Wäre mein erster, bin also selber ein bisschen gespannt. Texte zu schreiben geht mir leicht von der Hand, also wird das kein Problem sein.

Nachdem ich die Karte schon in diversen Werbeanzeigen (unteranderem ja auch in der PCGH) gesehen habe, juckt es mich schon ein wenig diese einmal testen zu können.
Ich betreibe zu hause einen kleinen Heimserver auf dem einiges an Tools läuft. Es würde mich sehr interessieren ob diese Programme durch die Karte performanter laufen als jetzt.
Ich würde die Karte im Server (der zufällig noch einen PCI Express frei hat) mit folgenden Anwendungen testen:

Counterstrike Source Server
Teamspeak 2 Server (20 Slots)
FTP (eher nicht so wichtig)
Hamachi Netzwerk 

Gerade im Homeserverbetrieb stelle ich mir die Karte sinnvoll vor.
Die Karte wird dann die CPU, die ja meistens klein und energiepsparend gehalten ist, in den Netzwerkaufgaben entlasten können.

Als weiteren Testpunkt würde ich die Karte natürlich in meinem HauptPc testen.
Mit gängigen Onlinegames wie Counterstrike Source, Call of Duty 4 - 5, World of Warcraft, Arma 2 Arrowhead und Warcraft 3 würde ich die Karte auf verbesserte Performance und Pings prüfen.

Die Ergebnisse des Servers und des Gamingpcs werde ich in Grafiken, verglichen an den OnboardNetzwerkChips darstellen. (Excel)

Fotos kann ich auch mit einer vernünftigen Kamera machen. Wenn gewünscht auch mit einer Spiegelreflex.

Ihr solltet euch für mich entscheiden, da ich der Karte in unterschiedlichen Tests auf den Zahn fühlen werde die nicht jeder durchführt, aber doch viele interessieren wird.


Systeme:

Gaming PC:

Core2Quad q8200 @ 2,33ghz
4gb ram
9800gtx + 512mb
windows 7 64 bit homepremium

Server:
AMD Sempron 1,6ghz
1gb ram
onboard grafikarte
windows xp 32 bit

internet: dsl 8000 mit fastpath / ping 15-20 zu google.de

Viele Grüße aus Kiel

Jan alias Nighty


----------



## tolga9009 (30. Juli 2010)

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

auch ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Seitdem ich die Killer NIC kenne, bin ich ein sehr großer Kritiker dieser Karte. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie so eine Karte mehr FPS bringen soll und gleichzeitig den Ping verbessern soll. Und das obwohl ich mir schon unzählige Reviews, Datenblätter und Graphen angeguckt habe. Meine momentane Meinung ist, dass ein schneller PC und eine gute Connection nicht wirklich merkbar durch eine neue NIC verbessert werden kann.

Ganz ehrlich gesagt, würde ich mir so eine Karte auch nicht kaufen! Hier sehe ich allerdings die Möglichkeit an diese Karte ranzukommen und ggf. meine Meinung dazu zu ändern. Ich denke, dass ein PC wie meiner mit einer übertakteten i7 CPU, HD5870 Grafikkarte und zusätzlich dazu noch eine sehr gute Internetverbindung in Form von DSL 16+ die perfekte Testumgebung dafür ist.

Die Killer NIC würde ich gegen die Realtek Onboard Lösung und gegen eine Intel NIC antreten lassen. Als Gegenspieler habe ich als Router den Netgear WNR3500L, welcher laut Bigfoot Networks: MyOpenRouter sogar kompatibel mit der Karte sein soll.

Ich spiele regelmäßig Counter-Strike Source, MapleStory (MMORPG), Left 4 Dead und Rainbow Six Vegas 2 im Internet. Allgemein habe ich keinen problematischen Internetzugang, würde mich aber immer um ein paar ms freuen.

Sehr gespannt wäre ich auf den Free Market bei MapleStory, der manchmal mit über hundert Leuten gefüllt ist - alles auf einer sehr kleinen Map. Trotz 2D-Grafik ruckelt das Spiel dann. Außerdem wäre ich auch sehr gespannt auf CSS, inwiefern bzw. ob sich mein Gameplay verändert. Bei Rainbow Six Vegas 2 kann ich mir überhaupt keine Verbesserungen vorstellen; das Spiel hat einen schrecklichen Netcode. Ich kann nur auf meinen selbstgehosteten Servern ordentlich spielen, auf anderen Servern habe ich einen derart hohen Ping, dass das Spielen sehr erschwert wird. Wenn die Killer NIC dieses Problem lösen würde, wäre es mir schon genug.

Über meinen Schreibstil: ich bin sehr flexibel in diesem Bereich; es ist kein Problem für mich einen unterhaltsamen Text zu schreiben, der nicht vom Thema abschweift, oder aber auch einen sehr nüchternen und trockenen Text (falls überhaupt gewünscht und auch nur sehr ungerne) zu verfassen. Wie das Ganze am Ende aussehen soll, entscheidet Ihr.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## der_flamur (30. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für die Killer 2100 bewerben.
Mich intressiert der genaue Unterschied, wofür 120€ und mehr gerechtfertigt ist gegenüber der onboard Versionen. Ich persönlich besitze gleich 2 Netzwerk"karten". Mein Mainboard stammt von ASUS und nennt sich Crosshair II Formula. Ich glaube, jeder weiß was für Netzwerkchips eingebaut wurden. Die Kriterien erfülle ich stets.

Zudem will ich noch meine Sysdaten zeigen.
Ich werde mehrere Systeme benutzen, u.A. auch an unterschiedlichen Standorten testen.
System 1:
AMD Athlon II x4 620 @3,4GHz
ASUS Crosshair II Formula
Kingston 4 GB DDR2 1066 RAM (4x1024)
Nvidia GeForce GTS250 @799/2009/1316
Windows 7 HP 64 Bit
Netzwerkchips: Nvidia nForce Networking nF780a SLI/Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E (beide onboard)

System 2:
AMD Athlon II x4 620 @3,1GHz
ASUS M3N78A
Take-MS 2GB DDR2 PC800 RAM (2x1024)
Nvidia GeForce GTS250
Windows Vista HP 32Bit
Netzwerkchip: Nvidia nForce Networking 8200 (onboard)

Beide Systeme könnten auch im Windowsbetrieb eine OC-Steigerung verkraften und würde gerne sehen, ob diese Netzwerkkarten eine Pingschwankung bringen können bei erhöhtem OC im Windowsbetrieb.

Spiele werden natürlich bevorzugt beim Test, deswegen (logischerweise ) die Spieleliste, wo die Chips getestet werden:
Race Driver GRID
GTR2 bei einem Langstreckenrennen (ca 4 Stunden)
Burnout Paradise
Crysis Warhead
Battlefield Bad Company 2

Ich werde auch IMs benutzen und dort die Pings testen, wie z.B:
Skype Telefonkonfi und Videogespräch
ICQ Telefon- und Videogespräch

Auch werde ich die Ausstattung schön unter die Lupe nehmen, ob man wirklich etwas bekommt, was man nicht bei onboard Chips bekommen kann.

Auch noch etwas zu beiden Internetanschlüssen:
1. 1&1 DSL 6k - Ping 30-60ms
2. Alice DSL 6k - Ping 45-70ms

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich in die engere Auswahl kommen würde.
Ansonsten wünsch ich allen Anderen viel Glück beim Testen der Harten Ware 

FM100


----------



## Mutti (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion

Ich möchte gern am Test von der Killer Teilnehmen,da mich die Sache schon ein wenig Interessiert!  Bin in vielen online Plattformen als Gamer aktiv. Zocke cod2,cod waw,bfbc2,arma2 und bin Admin im clan!Und bin schon seid einigen Jahren online aktiv.

Mein Rechner ist denke auch nicht der Schlechteste und da würde die Killer gut rein passen!^^

Prozessor:	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 3.00GHz 
Speicher:	8192MB RAM
Festplatte:	300 GB Gesamt (velociraptor )
Grafikkarte:	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Bildschirm:	TFT 24/19
Soundkarte:	Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic/Platinum Sound Card
Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer:	Raptor Gaming
Tastatur:	Razer
Maus:	           Logitech G9
Betriebssystem:	Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Mainboard:	P5Q Turbe Asus
Internet:          2000 mit Fast Path


Und zum cod2 Servern habe ich ein Ping von 28-33! Weniger wäre besser!^^


Gruß Mutti!


----------



## kuki122 (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Redaktion,

Da nun wieder Tester gesucht werden, möchte ich die Chance gerne ergreifen und mich ebenso bewerben.

Der Nachfolger der Killer NIC und Killer Xeno Pro verspricht einige Erneuerungen, diese zu untersuchen wäre mir eine große Ehre.

Die Gliederung, welche ich ihnen gerne im folgenden Abschnitt vorstellen möchte, umfasst nicht nur Performance der Karte, sondern wird den Test getrennt in Erscheinungsbild, Software und Performance der Killer 2100 gliedern. Nun aber die Gliederung:

*1. Danksagungen *
Danksagungen gehen an die PCGH Redaktion und Bigfoot​
*2. Einleitung*

*3. Technische Daten*

Spezifikationen von Bigfootnetworks.com

*4. Verpackung*

Erscheinungsbild der Verpackung
Qualität

*5. Unboxing*

Lieferumfang
Sicherung der Hardware 

*6. Bigfoot´s Killer 2100 im Detail*

Äußeres Erscheinungsbild der Netzwerkkarte
Verarbeitung

*7. Das Testsystem *

 Vorstellung der verwendeten Hardwarekomponenten

*8. Einbau*

Einbau der Karte in den Computer

*9. Software*

Treiber
Benutzeroberfläche
Kompatibilität

*10. Praxistest*

Vergleich: OnBoard - Lösung | Bigfoot Killer 2100

Online - Pingtest 
 LAN - Pingtest 
 Frames per second

Grafische Darstellung der Ergebnisse mithilfe von Säulendiagrammen

*11. Fazit*​

Als Testsystem wird einen AMD Phenom II 920 mit Nvidia´s GTX260 auf einem Asus Crosshair II bestückt mit 4GB OCZ Ram verwendet.
Ich verfüge über einen T-DSL 6000 Internetanschluss, welcher es ermöglicht, gut online spielen zu können.

Für den Test sind folgende Spiele angedacht:

 Counter-Strike Source 
 Call of Duty - Modern Warfare
 TrackMania Nations Forever 
 Need for Speed World 
 Fiesta 
 Left 4 Dead 2 

Nun möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich alle Bedingungen für diesen Test erfülle.

Es würde mir viel Freude bereiten, diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
kuki122


----------



## Maeyae (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo geliebtes PCGH-Team. 

Ich würde mich auch sehr für den Test der Killer-2100-Netzwerkkarte von Bigfoot Networks interessieren. Und ich bringe auch die benötigten Voraussetzungen mit und verspreche einen ausführlichen und interessanten Test abzuliefern. 

Zuerst einmal ein paar Details zu den gegebenen Systemen, Netzwerkoptionen und Internetverbindungen: 

*System 1:*
• _Prozessor:_ Intel Core i5-750 mit variablen Taktraten
• _Mainboard:_ Asrock P55 Deluxe mit zwei Gigabit-Netzwerkanschlüssen
• _Grafikkarte:_ Geforce GTX 260 (192) – für den Test eher uninteressant
• _Arbeitsspeicher:_ 8 GByte DDR3-1600 (Corsair XMS3)
• _Betriebssystem:_ Windows Home Premium x64 oder Windows Professional x32

*System 2: *
• _Prozessor:_ Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
• _Mainboard:_ Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 
• _Grafikkarte:_ Geforce GTX 280 
• _Arbeitsspeicher:_ 8 GByte DDR2-1033 
• _Betriebssystem:_ Windows 7 Home Premium x64

Diese beiden Systeme habe ich definitiv privat zur freien Verfügung. Sollten noch andere Konfigurationen, zum Beispiel ein AMD-System, gewünscht werden, ist das überhaupt kein Problem, da ich beruflich Zugriff auf diverse Hardware-Komponenten habe.

Privat nutze ich in meiner Wohnung ein voll ausgebautes Gigabit-Netzwerk inklusive Router und Switch, da ich oft größere Datenmengen hin und her schieben muss. Verbindung zum Internet wird durch eine 32 MBit große Leitung von Kabel Deutschland hergestellt, die von Haus aus einen niedrigen Ping und hohe Transferraten bietet. Hier wird sich zeigen, ob die Killer-2100 den Ping weiter in den Keller treiben kann. Alternativ werde ich die Karte aber auch an einem handelsüblichen DSL-Anschluss betreiben. 

*Geplante Tests:*
Ich denke da an diverse Tests zum Thema Datenübertragung innerhalb des Netzwerkes und des Internets, Lastvergleiche (CPU) zwischen Onboard- und Killer-Netztwerk-Chips und Ping-Tests mit verschiedenen Spielen, die besonders von niedrigen Reaktionszeiten profitieren (Quake Live, CSS, WoW und andere). Außerdem wichtig: Was bringt der Netzwerk-Chip und der verbaute RAM in Sachen Spieleleistung? Wie verhält sich die Bogfoot-Karte in verschiedenen PCI-E-Slots? Wie steht es um die Abwärtskompatibilität mit 100-Mbit-Netzwerken? Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein. Gute Fotos und eine gute Schreibe sind natürlich selbstverständlich. 

Ihr könnte euch sicher sein, das ich einen umfangreichen und aussagekräftigen Test abliefern werde. An alle Mitbewerber: Viel Glück und „happy networking!“  

Gruß,
Maeyae


----------



## Acid (30. Juli 2010)

*Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team,*

ich spiele schon seit langen mit dem Gedanken mir solch eine Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen. Da kommt diese Chance doch gerade gelegen 

*erstmal etwas zu meinem System:*

*Cpu*: AMD X6 Black Edition 1090T
*MB*: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
*PSU*: Seasonic X650 Gold
*RAM*: Mushkin DDR3 1600Mhz
*Gpu*: XFX 5870 @ Wakü

*Dann noch einige Daten zur Internetanbindung:*

Router:T-Sinus 700W
Alternativ habe ich noch einen Netgear Router
DSL 1000 von der Telekom

Fotos sollte ich auch ordentliche hinbekommen, ich benutzte seit einigen Jahren eine Canon Ixux 900TI und denke das ich damit recht gut umgehen kann.

*Ich denke die wichtigste frage ist, warum ihr ausgerechnet mich bei diesen ganzen tollen Bewerbungen auswählen sollt.*

Mein Hauptargument besteht darin, das ich gerne einen etwas anderen Test machen würde, und zwar in Form eines videoreviews!
Das ich mir bei dem Test sehr viel mühe geben würde und wirklich versuchen würde einen 1a Test abzuliefern ist ja selbstverständlich.

Ich kann auf einige Jahre Erfahrung im onlinegaming Bereich zurückblicken, und hatte in der zeit sehr oft mit ping Problemen zu kämpfen. Sei es in einem WoW raid, in einer Warhammer PVP Schlacht oder in einem Age of Conan Raid.

Auch weiss ich wie sehr es auf die latenzen ankommt z.b. in spielen wie counter strike source welches ich aktiv 1 Jahr lang in der esl gespielt habe.

*Testen würde ich die Karte in verschiedenen bereichen:*

Im Onlinespielgeschehen diverser Genres (Call of Duty,Need for Speed...)
Internettelefonie (Skype, Ts2, Ts3..)
Webcam 
Zusätzlich würde ich sie einigen Stress Tests unterziehen wo eine hohe Auslastung des Netzwerks simuliert wird. Dazu würde ich z.b. Programme wie NetIO verwenden.

Das ganze würde ich, mit einigen anderen Daten und schönen Produktfotos in Form eines Videoreviews, bei euch pünktlich abliefern 

Über eine Positive Resonanz wäre ich sehr erfreut.

Gruß Andy


----------



## kleinerSchuh (30. Juli 2010)

Seid gegrüßt tapfere Recken!

Ihr fragt erneut nach Söldnern doch diesmal stimmt die Bezahlung.
Kein Besserer Preis könnte es sein. Den ich selbst einst auserwählte für einen Verwandten, doch mehr als einen guten Rat es damit zu versuchen konnte ich nicht Aufbringen. Ich selbst war es auch der Ihn aus den Landen World Of Warcrafts nach Runes Of Magic umsiedelte.
In dem Unterfangen für lückenlose Aufklärung, wäre es mir eine Ehre an Eurer Seite zu stehen. Einst kämpften mit mir zwei Voodoo2, der Ageia Kämpfer erweckte ebenfalls mein Interesse. Seinen Sold konnte ich allerdings nicht aufbringen.

Wisset dies: ich gebe zu die digitalen Welten derzeit nur mit einem lahmen Pferde, aus dem Stalle Medions - besser bekannt als Huawei Mobile Stick betreten zu können.

Solltet Ihr mich dennoch darin unterstützen wollen, einem Verwandten zu beschenken: der Besitzer einer mir nahe gelegenen InternetTaverne ist ein guter Freund. Er leiht mir bis zu sechs Pferde, so wären unterschiedlichste Messungen Aufgrund verschieden starker Belastungen möglich.

Den anderen Anforderungen Eures Begehrs werde ich gerecht.
So verabschiede ich mich nun & gehe vorerst wieder in den Schatten aus dem ich kam, voller Demut Eurer Gilde gegenüber.


----------



## SGLog (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrte PCGHX Redaktion,

*hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für die Bigfoot Killer 2100 Gaming-Netzwerkkarte.*

Mein name ist Stefan 'SGLog' Greve ich bin 18 Jahre jung und Hobbyschrauber.
Da ich eigentlich nur Online-Games spiele, von Strategie über Racing bis hin zum Ego-schooter, habe ich mittlerweile 5 Jahre Online-gaming erfahrung. Ich habe auch bereits einige Ego-Shooter in der ESL gespielt und da hat bekommt man ein gefühl für Ping lags und ähnliches. Außerdem bin ich Hobbyschrauber und kenne mich mit der Materie PC sehr gut aus. Vorallem wodrauf es bei einem Online Game ankommt, da ist die Internetverbindung sowie die Netzwerkkarte eben ein wichtiges weiteres Glied in der Kette.

Mein Bericht würde bereits bei der Verpackung der Karte anfangen und sich dann über denn Einbau, Treiber installation, Software und so weiter hinziehen ich würde mich sehr mit der Karte auseinander setzten und verlgeichen. Eben alles was so in einem Guten Bericht enthalten sein sollte.

*Folgende Games würde ich testen:*
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142
Call of Duty 4
Counterstrike 1.6
Counterstrike Source
TrackMania

*System 1:*
Prozessor: AMD Athlon x2 6000+ AM2
Mainboard: Foxconn C51XEM2AA
Grafikkarte: Geforce 8800 GTX
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x1GB Corsair DDR2-800
Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32-bit / Windows Vista 64-bit

*System 2:*
Prozessor: Intel Core2 Quad Q8300 4x2.5GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Green
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 260
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB A-Data DDR2-800
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64-bit

*System 3:*
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X2 215 AM3
Mainboard: Biostar MCP6PB M2+
Grafikkarte: Geforce 9500 GT 1GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB Corsair DDR2-800
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 32-bit

Allgemeines zu denn Systemen:
* Internetverbindung von Download 587 kByte/s und Upload 44 kByte/s. // DSL ~6000*
Standartping: 44 - 47 ms
Maus: Logitech G5 1.Edition
Tastertur: Logitech Multimediakeyboard 600
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 226BW 2ms

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive rückmeldung freuen.

mfg Stefan 'SGLog' Greve


----------



## ELM4RI4CHI (30. Juli 2010)

Bewerbung für den Lesertest:
Mein System:
AMD Phenom 9850 BE
MSI K9A2 Platinum
4GB-Kit OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum, CL5

DSL 16000
AVM Fritz Box 7170

Spiele: 
-Counterstrike Source
-Empire Total War

vg
Micha


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Juli 2010)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist vorbei, der Thread wurde daher geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. August 2010)

Die fünf Lesertester wurden bekanntgegeben: Gaming-Netzwerkkarte Bigfoot Killer 2100: Die 5 Lesertester stehen fest - netzwerk, lesertest, bigfoot


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die vier anderen


----------



## butter_milch (2. August 2010)

Schon krass, dass User akzeptiert werden, welche nur einen einzigen Post haben und das ist die Bewerbung.

An alle anderen: Gratz, ich freu mich auf die Resultate eurer Tests


----------



## sNook (2. August 2010)

Danke Danke, es ist mir eine Ehre die Karte zu testen


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. August 2010)

Glückwunsch. Ich hätte aber auch gern mal die Gelegenheit einer User-Test durchzuführen. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Maeyae (2. August 2010)

Cooooool, vielen Dank auch für das Vertrauen. Ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen. Gratz an all die anderen Gewinner!


----------



## Benfireman (2. August 2010)

Vielen Dank das ich einer der Lesertester sein darf.
Ich werde mich bemühen einen interessanten Beitrag zu schreiben.

Grüße

Benfireman


----------



## SGLog (2. August 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. August 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Schon krass, dass User akzeptiert werden, welche nur einen einzigen Post haben und das ist die Bewerbung.



Guten Abend,

nun gut, ob nach dem Werk des Lesertests weitere Schritte im Forum gegangen werden, sei erstmal rein spekulativ hingestellt. Ich finde es jedoch nicht unwichtig, auch die Bewerbungen zu wählen, bei denen der Fleiß der Bewerber in Ansätzen oder großen Brocken zum Vorschein kommt. Keinesfalls möchte ich damit sagen, dass alle anderen nur Hingeklatschtes mit Soße serviert hätten 

Wie es so schön heißt: Die Glücksfee greift in die imaginäre Tombola und lässt die Hand darin kreiseln, bis sie einen Glücklichen greift 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die zukünftigen Tester der Killer!

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## tolga9009 (2. August 2010)

Vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team für diese einmalige Chance und herzlichen Glückwunsch an die "Killer-Tester" ! Jungs (und Mädels auch?), lasst es krachen! Kann es kaum abwarten, die Killer nach so vielen Jahren mal live zu erleben.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## swatty (2. August 2010)

Glückwunsch an die glücklichen Tester!
Ich bin schon gespannt wie die Ergebnisse ausfallen, villeicht gibt es ja wirklich eine Existenzberechtigung für diese Karten.
Und an dieser Stelle noch ein Lob an PCGH für eine weitere (schon jetzt) gelungene Lesertest-Aktion, vorallem die Auswahl des Testobjekts halte ich für passend: Ein umstrirttenes Produkt mit wenig Praxistests - wie soll man da noch bessere Vorraussetzungen für einen interessanten Lesertest schaffen?


----------



## violinista7000 (2. August 2010)

Bin sehr gespannt auf die Leser-Tests!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. August 2010)

Gebt euch Mühe Leute, ich rechne mit fünf _Killer-Tests_!


----------



## Acid (2. August 2010)

auch von mir glückwunsch an die gewinner! Ich wäre froh wenn jemand die karte mit einer recht kleinen leitung testet z.b. dsl 1000..... würde mich sehr interessieren ob sie auch da schon vorteile bringt.


----------



## Benfireman (2. August 2010)

was glaubst du wie gespannt ich auf die karte bin. ich hab vor kurzem win 7 neuinstalliert und habe den registry fix bzgl. meines wow pings noch nicht wieder drin. das bedeutet wow auf 1920 x 1200 im fenstermodus + ts3 mit DSL 1000. der ping lag bei sagenhaften 128ms laut lagmeter. ich werde es bis zum eintrudeln der karte auch so lassen. denn sie soll ja windows umgehen.
junge junge bin ich gespannt was da so rauskommt


----------



## Speed-E (3. August 2010)

Erwarte nicht zuviel, die Karte kann an der I-Net-Verbindung nichts ändern. Ich habe die Xeno Pro schon seit einer Weile.

Sie kann bei Spielen mit hoher Netzwerklast die Pingspitzen etwas glätten (gleichzeitiger DL), dann wirkt das Spiel im allgemeinen etwas flüssiger. (BFBC2 z.B.) Das hängt u.a. mit der Software zusammen (I/O-Priorisierung)
Die Karte bringt am meisten bei hoher Netwerklast und/oder wenn die CPU hoch belastet wird. Ich habe das bei BC2 gemerkt. 

Das die Karte nichts bringt liesst man meist nur von Leuten die keine haben.
Wünsche euch viel Spass beim testen.


----------



## Xerolux (6. August 2010)

Wenn ihr SC2 spielt solltet ihr nicht die Software/Treiber installieren, wenn nur paraell zur alten Lan-Karte, denn SC2 läuft nicht auf der Killer im Moment.

Siehe Blizz usw... Foren.. 


bei mir gehts nämlich auche nicht, warte schon auf Fix


----------



## Speed-E (7. August 2010)

Hast du mal vom *Gamemode* in den *Application Mode* umgestellt?

Falls ihr Bluescreens kriegt stellt mal die Priority von 1 auf 2 damit die Karte nicht offloadet.  Die Anwendung (Spiel) wir dann weiterhin bevorzugt, sofern anderen Anwendungen eine niedrigere Priorität haben.

Edit: Habe gerade erfahren das nächste Woche neue treiber rauskommen sollen. 



			
				Arrakiv schrieb:
			
		

> we'll have a new build out early next week



MfG Speed-E


----------



## Xerolux (7. August 2010)

Seit der Software Version 6.0 gibt es keinen Game oder App Mode mehr, dies war nur bei der Version 5.0 Möglich.

Dieses Problem besteht seit der Beta und Bigfoot hat bis dato keine Lösung gebracht, deshalb bezweifle ich das dies mit der neuen Version gehen wird..

Somit bleibt die Karte im Regal und verstaubt...


----------



## sNook (10. August 2010)

Mein Part ist seit heute erfüllt 

Lesertest - Killer 2100

Enjoy!
Und geht nicht so hart mit mir ins Gericht, war mein erster Test


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. August 2010)

Wieder mal nicht Gewonne/ Ausgesucht worden...man ich gebe mir Mühe und nie wird das ihr was..-.-*

Habe deine test gelesen...WooW Das die FPS Teilweiße echt gut nach oben gehen besonders die Min FPS finde ich gut !!


----------



## Heroman_overall (11. August 2010)

Glückwunsch an alles die eine Karte bekommen werden/haben, bin schon auf eure Ergebnisse gespannt.

Wär klasse wenn sich einer BCBC2 mit in den Test integriert obs da eine Verbesserung gibt oder nicht.

Haut rein und liefert klasse Berichte ab, wir sind schon alle gespannt darauf


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. August 2010)

MMOs wären auch eine sehr typische Testmöglichkeit, darüber würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Benfireman (11. August 2010)

der mmo test folgt in kürze. ich hab einen haufen an daten gesammelt für meinen bericht den ich jetzt nur noch sortieren und online bringen muss.
exklusiv für unsere wow fans habe ich da noch einen kleinen benchmark aus der cataclysm beta vorbereitet


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. August 2010)

Hi,

der Test ist wirklich gelungen 


Eines würde mich aber jetzt noch interessieren...

Bei mir ist es so, ich habe eine 1000er Leitung, bei der ich einen Ping von 60ms in CSS habe.
Wird die Leitung an einem anderen Pc mit Youtube belastet habe ich einen 500er Ping an meinem PC in CSS.

Mich würde interessieren, ob die Karte da den Ping verbessern kann.
Vielleicht könntest du ja so eine Testumgebung simulieren.


----------



## Benfireman (12. August 2010)

Ich greife da schonmal ein wenig aus meinem lesertest vorweg.
ich habe genau die gleiche situation wie du und kann dir sagen das die karte da keine wunder vollbringt. du müsstest die bandbreite deiner 1000er dsl leitung schon am router aufteilen für die angeschlossenen clients. die bigfoot sitzt aber in deinem rechner und fängt nur die ankommende bandbreite auf und verwertet diese für deine lokalen anwendungen (skype, games, browser...). ich habe noch einen router mit "gamefuel" technologie von dlink bei dem ich schon vorab für alle erkannten clients die bandbreite priorisieren kann. das bringt ein bischen was, ist aber bei dem erzeugten traffic von youtube und co. auch kein wundermittel. der ping schnellt trotzdem gewaltig in die höhe.


----------



## sNook (12. August 2010)

Naja, das Ding ist halt, die Karte soll ja nicht unbedingt den Ping senken. Hatte ich ja auch gedacht. Vielmehr geht es darum, die FPS zu erhöhen. Und DAS schafft sie. 

Wenn dein Inet leider so schlecht ist (wie meines ja auch und ich kenne dein Problem sehr gut  ) dann wird die Karte schon was nützen. Aber sobald der zweite User Utube anschmeisst, wirds dennoch sehr flau.. ich hatte das auch schon gehabt, muss ich sagen.

Aaaaaaber !
Wenn mein Bruder gezockt hat und ich gesurft hab, schnellte sein Ping in die höhe. Das war mit der OnBoard von EVGA so.

Seit der Killer, kann ich sogar surfen, ohne dass sein Ping in bedrohliche Höhen kommt (also grade noch gut) - sorum ist das okay.

Also vill. eine Killer beim anderen Netzwerkuser einbauen


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. August 2010)

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## tolga9009 (12. August 2010)

> Eines würde mich aber jetzt noch interessieren...
> 
> Bei mir ist es so, ich habe eine 1000er Leitung, bei der ich einen Ping von 60ms in CSS habe.
> Wird die Leitung an einem anderen Pc mit Youtube belastet habe ich einen 500er Ping an meinem PC in CSS.
> ...


Ich hatte exakt die gleichen Probleme wie du, mit 5 Leuten an einer Leitung ist das schon manchmal schwierig. Allerdings hat mir ein neuer Router mit QoS Unterstützung und der Umstieg von DSL 6000 auf 16+ schon Abhilfe geschafft.
Wenn es beim Router unbedingt Gigabit sein muss, kann ich dir den Netgear WNR3500L nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ansonsten tut es jeder andere Router, der DD-WRT / OpenWRT / Tomato Firmware etc. unterstützt.
Der Killer ändert, wie andere es schon angemerkt haben, recht wenig an der Internetleitung (steht auch in der FAQ bei Bigfoot). Es priorisiert / kontrolliert / entlastet eher den Datenverkehr "innerhalb" des PCs.


----------



## Aholic (14. August 2010)

Eigentlich hätte ich schon mit ein wenig mehr in Sachen Latenz gerechnet, dafür das die Karte überall in jeder Zeitschrift so groß geschrieben wird.

Aber dennoch, netter Test 

@Benfireman,
freu mich auf deinen und die übrigen 3 

Und...ajo, Glückwunsch an die, die eine behalten dürfen


----------

